# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/20 *3 Hour show*



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pumped for Punk's announcement. Just as long as it has nothing to do with him leaving.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Game of Thrones at 9pm for me. Then bed. I'll watch Raw tomorrow.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Very anxious to see what Punk has planned...

He said it will be the "genesis (8*D) of something monumental."


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So its either gonna be the last thing Punk might get involved in before he leaves.

Or its the start of something big for him, dont think he would have signed a new contract otherwise.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

After finding out about this Punk announcement thing I hope it kick starts a big feud for him because I'd really like him to stay. I'll go ahead and cross my fingers for the start of a Punk/HHH feud even though it's hopeless.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

"CM Punk announces his decision to pursue the WWE championship."

Tomorrow's headlines.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Punk reveals that HHH is the GM, leading to a feud between the two...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping for some solid things on this Raw and not Cena vs a. Randy Orton b. Primo c. Beth Phoenix.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm somewhat interested in Punk's announcement, but I'm fully prepared for it to be absolutely nothing major. Hopefully if the show blows we have something big to remember it by like last year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Chris32482 said:


> Punk reveals that HHH is the GM, leading to a feud between the two...


No Trips as the GM. Can't have him looking like an idiot lol. I'm busting for a Punk/Trips feud though. MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I would kill to see punk get that contract shit out of the way and just cement himself into the main event scene with a big feud.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

> Driving from LI to Baltimore for Raw. Power to the People tonight. Vote for your broski! WWWYKI


Zack Ryder's twitter, he actually going to be a choice tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

bigd5896 said:


> Zack Ryder's twitter, he actually going to be a choice tonight?


He actually won into a match last year.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

bigd5896 said:


> Zack Ryder's twitter, he actually going to be a choice tonight?


Who would you rather see in the main event?

*A) John Cena
B) Randy Orton*

C) Zack Ryder


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Punk to announce that he will take some time off from the WWE, while Ryder fights Cena in the main event for the WWE title, after getting voted into the match over ADR and The Miz.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If it was really our night, we should vote to kick Vince McMahon out permanently. The sooner hes gone the better. Especially after that abysmal pos we got last night. Tonight we'll get:

John Cena / R Truth rematch - people vote for stipulation

Miz / Riley rematch - people vote for stipulation

Randy Orton / Mystery Opponent - people vote for opponent (choices: christian, Tyler Reks, Maryse)

CM Punk announcement or another veiled comment leading to an announcement later. 

Nexus / Mystery team for tag titles - people vote for opponent (choices: Santino/Kozlov, Usos, two NXT guys)

Some filler with divas, promos, etc


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Punk FINALLY reveals that he is indeed The Cookie Monster and enters a rivalry with Superman for the WWE Championship?

Seems plausible.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

PLEASE! PUNK, CHALLENGE AUSTIN TO A MATCH! PLEASE!

Anyway i dont think it will be anything that big - because if it was anything major we would have had more build up for it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk is gonna admit he went out drinking last night after a successful week of beating Cena and Mysterio, not to mention winning his first PPV in... I don't know what would you say now, 600 months? The poor guy probably couldn't help himself.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait for Punk's announcement.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Interested in what Punk is going to do and Ryder will be a choice just to get squashed by someone in 30 seconds.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Brye said:


> Hoping for some solid things on this Raw and not Cena vs a. Randy Orton b. Primo c. Beth Phoenix.


This. I mean it's so obvious that it'd be Cena vs Phoenix... 8*D


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I've never seen a viewer's choice RAW so I'm excited in a way to see something different.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's hoping Ryder, Hawkins, Barreta get some air time... And of course would love to see an American Dragon involvement but by sure if they are adding Smackdown into the mix.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Shepard said:


> This. I mean it's so obvious that it'd be Cena vs Phoenix... 8*D


Beth to Glam Slam Cena only for Cena to come back up and say "Do it harder, bitch."


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

"Last night at Capitol Punishment, I not only defeated Rey Mysterio...I also vowed to perform the most honest act in WWE History. Join me on tonight's Power to the People episode of Monday night Raw, and witness the genesis of something monumental." - *CM PUNK*


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

METTY said:


> "Last night at Capitol Punishment, I not only defeated Rey Mysterio...I also vowed to perform the most honest act in WWE History. Join me on tonight's Power to the People episode of Monday night Raw, and witness the genesis of something monumental." - *CM PUNK*


From this moment, starting now... from this moment on.... this will be the moment 










Sorry cant help but think of this when i hear "genesis"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

METTY said:


> "Last night at Capitol Punishment, I not only defeated Rey Mysterio...I also vowed to perform the most honest act in WWE History. Join me on tonight's Power to the People episode of Monday night Raw, and w*itness the genesis* of something monumental." - *CM PUNK*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Austin to join ses. lol, how shocking would that be?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


>


BAH GAWD!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

If Punk's announcement is in the last 20 minutes or so I can see it being something big tbh. If it happens at the start of the show or whatever then it won't be anything major.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"Droppin' bombs. Big night for king speeches! Summer of Punk, let's go! 13 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone " 
HRM


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Shepard said:


> This. I mean it's so obvious that it'd be Cena vs Phoenix... 8*D


BOOK IT, BETH TO PIN JOHN CLEAN :gun: :lmao


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pretty excited for RAW tonight, it should be good. Punk's announcement will either be him challenging Cena for the WWE Title at Money In The Bank, or that he's leaving the WWE. Either way, I'm interested to hear what he'll have to say.

I'm hoping something big happens tonight that kicks off a big summer angle as is usually the case on the three hour RAWs in June. Maybe Punk's announcement has something to do with that.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Only looking forward to Punk's announcement.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Punk is going to challenge Cena at MITB and say if he loses he will leave WWE. I hope it is something different and creative but I see this happening.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just Announced: Tonight on Raw: Power to the People, the first match will be a Divas Championship match where YOU vote for the challenger!

will it be:

A) Eve
B) Kelly Kelly or
C) Beth Phoenix

when voting opens following the announcement on Raw, text your choice (a, b, or c) to GOWWE (46993) to vote for your favorite Diva!


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

looool

Vince never ceases to amaze me. Its your choice WWE Universe.....but itll cost you


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pardon me for being a total noob, and this question has probably being asked before, but the public only select the wrestlers matches, stipulations, etc but the WWE writers still decide who actually wins the matches right??


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Vince wins again. As do USA network.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pumped for Punk's announcement. Just as long as it has nothing to do with him leaving.


He's going


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jordo said:


> He's going


 you know this how?

I'm not saying he's staying, because chances are he's not. But you know as much as anybody. We don't know anything yet.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

If punk does announce he is leaving i hope in his announcement he throws the script out the window and slams the lack of creativity in WWE today and the PG era.

Well i can dream if nothing else.

Also some Drew would be welcome tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kelly Kelly is go to win the vote then beat Brie Bella for the Divas Title.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> pardon me for being a total noob, and this question has probably being asked before, but the public only select the wrestlers matches, stipulations, etc but the WWE writers still decide who actually wins the matches right??


Yes of course. Every possible match will have a scripted finish that must be followed through.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I don't think it would make very much sense for Punk to defeat Mysterio, one of WWE's top stars, last night and then come out the next night and announce that he's quitting. Surely, WWE wouldn't want him to go over at Capitol Punishment if they knew he was going to leave the very next night. I personally don't see a problem with it, but we know that's not how Vince McMahon works.

I'm excited to see what happens with Punk.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> I don't think it would make very much sense for Punk to defeat Mysterio, one of WWE's top stars, last night and then come out the next night and announce that he's quitting. Surely, WWE wouldn't want him to go over at Capitol Punishment if they knew he was going to leave the very next night. I personally don't see a problem with it, but we know that's not how Vince McMahon works.
> 
> I'm excited to see what happens with Punk.


, I completely agree with you.....and thats maybe because am really hoping Punk doesnt leave.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Death Finger said:


> Yes of course. Every possible match will have a scripted finish that must be followed through.




thanks for info bro.

i was just wondering if the outcome is set, whoever is in the match, or does it differ?
e.g diva's title match. if kelly kelly is chosen against the bellas ,K2 wins, but if beth phoenix is selected, bellas retain? 
or is this too complicated for all invovled? LOL


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> , I completely agree with you.....and thats maybe because am really hoping Punk doesnt leave.


I'm right with you, man. I really hope Punk stays.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I really think more wrestlers should gang together and threaten to walk out, it'll at least make Vince think twice about reinventing wrestling as "Sports Entertainment".


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

PLZ to all the USA guys,vote for Zack Ryder if he is a option in a match...


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

i doubt vince would risk it by putting ryder as an option tonight


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd mark for a how do we inflict pain on Hornswaggle match.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

leon79 said:


> I'd mark for a how do we inflict pain on Hornswaggle match.


A Hornswoggle-on-a-pole match? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Xapury said:


> PLZ to all the USA guys,vote for Zack Ryder if he is a option in a match...


I will not vote for that jobber.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

WWE choosing the texting route instead of the 21st century way to vote. I guess you gotta pay for this shit. So there isn't any point of voting anyway since the voting options are usually biased to one guy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Database error already?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> WWE choosing the texting route instead of the 21st century way to vote. I guess you gotta pay for this shit. So there isn't any point of voting anyway since the voting options are usually biased to one guy.


Of course. Vince is no fool. He knows that if he went the usual route, there would be overwhelming write-in votes for Zack Ryder. 


This way, he only gets those who actually PAY.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sooooooooo, we pretty much have two disappointing PPVs in two days, in a way?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> Of course. Vince is no fool. He knows that if he went the usual route, there would be overwhelming write-in votes for Zack Ryder.
> 
> 
> This way, he only gets those who actually PAY.


But Zack Ryder fans are the same people who buy that terrible t-shirt of his. A text is nothing to them.


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Of course. Vince is no fool.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

David1291 said:


>


Vince makes a lot of money.

We Don't. 


So  right back at ya from Vince.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

For fucks sake, in the UK the advert for Raw coming to Liverpool says that Raw is bigger than The Beatles......


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> For fucks sake, in the UK the advert for Raw coming to Liverpool says that Raw is bigger than The Beatles......


fpalm


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> For fucks sake, in the UK the advert for Raw coming to Liverpool says that Raw is bigger than The Beatles......


:lmao Silly cunts.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> For fucks sake, in the UK the advert for Raw coming to Liverpool says that Raw is bigger than The Beatles......


I saw that, pathetic...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryder was in the dark match, so it's not likely he will be on Raw..


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Something big will probably happen tonight. Jericho return?


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> For fucks sake, in the UK the advert for Raw coming to Liverpool says that Raw is bigger than The Beatles......


Notice how Punk was nowhere to be seen when they were showing "all the stars that will be there" :avit:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

show time


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

cracky tales are goooooooooooooo


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

sigh

let's hope this is better than I'm anticipating


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope there aren't anymore 3 hour Raw's in the near future


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

if punks thing isnt big then this episode will suck


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ugh I hate the cable station that carries RAW here. ALWAYS delayed.


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

cant be worse than last night


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully this is 10 million times better than last night's horrible excuse for a PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully they make this show good. A 3 hour show has a lot of potential to suck as well. We'll see.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Booker's here?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Ma goodness!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL WAY TO BEGIN A SHOW <3 <3 <3


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

O shit, here we go Punk


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hell yea starting RAW off right. 3 hours of Punk please


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

astrosfan said:


> I hope there aren't anymore 3 hour Raw's in the near future


QFT

CM PUNK OPENING THE SHOW HOLY SHIT MY BODY IS READY 

NO NEXUS COMING WITH!! hyped


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punkers


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

CM PUNK!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUNK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think theres a 3 hour raw next week too


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

cm punk great start whooooooooo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well they're starting out with Punk's announcement.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

CM PUNK...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Can Punk please leave already...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

oh oh 
Punk is first


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk out first!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk STARTS!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

And Cole gets the hashtag wrong. Start as you mean to go on.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Very promising


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the boring punk


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

punk o shit


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow it is on twitter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk!


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

dead crowd? ffs. save it punk!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes Booker is there!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Always good to start with the Punkster


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The End of the Nexus Version 2.0183743. 

Thank god.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk gotta love him


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

A voting RAW where people can't vote online = FAIL!

Big promo here potentially. Punk never disappoints.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Punk opens and booker is on commentary???????

10/10 start. Can only go downhill from here


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The only time I ever cared about the voter's choice gimmick was when we could choose what outfits the Divas wore in a Battle Royal....

Since thats out of the question these days I couldn't care less about this


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Love the fact that he's sitting down.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahaha PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

PLEASE LEAVE WWE AND GO TO ROH PUNK


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Punk is the only thing worth watching on RAW


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Punk to start off, could be a good Raw.


I would trust the Baltimore crowd more than creative tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE SAID THE W WORD.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

you can move you know

lmfao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

whats the betting that most of the choices are utterly stupid .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn he said wrestler.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Viewers choice = Zack Ryder sign.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Verbal clobberin' time!!!

...Damn, can't believe he just said that. U GO PUNKER!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he said wrestler. SHOOT INCOMING


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

W.R.E.S.T.L.E.R


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Best Wrestler In The World. Danielson reference


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

how are kids gonna vote for anything? kids dont have cell phones, do they?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wrestler oh snap punk did get the script superstar now lol


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I am the best WRESTLER in the World!" I LOVE CM Punk. He used the "W" word


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

What how??? lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how he just takes subtle shots at everything that's wrong with the company.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG the "W" word!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk said "wrestler". He is future endevor


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why would Punk beating Mysterio mean he's #1 contender? Lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great, Punk gets to cannon fodder!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

jesus calm down the word gets said from time to time


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It's really annoying that we've come to a point where the word 'wrestler' sends people into hysterics.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

ooooh you think Wade will win money in the bank then cash it in on punk if he wins it that night?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

All the boys in the back should be taking note right now. THIS is how you cut a promo. THIS is how you control a crowd. Magic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Can I hope that they dont make the announcement so that we can spend the hole 3 hour raw with just Punk in the ring? I think it would make for the better show!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great start i love punk he is the best great start


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL cm punk is great.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

what the hell is goin on lol


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome promo to begin the show!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk is the best thing in WWE right now.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CM Punk owning.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did he just say wrestler?

i heard him say wresttler

omg wrestler


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

now he's doing Michael Buffer?!?!

fanfuckingtastic promo to open the show. What a brilliant idea WWE, using Punk!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. and Mrs. Raw GM?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Trolololol


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

Championship of the woooooooooooooooooorld


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Punk is the best!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk = Ratings


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Cole, you know I love ya..."

:lmao this is beautiful.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What did Punk say? I just tuned it, almost forgot it started early.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

If I could clone CM Punk a million times, use 40 of them for the roster and keep the rest to myself, I would.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Dont tell me THEY WILL FIRE him on tv like this? :/


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

CM Punk to get fired?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Punk.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Fired?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

He or she lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lol :lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GIF THAT!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ROFL. Punk is gold.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk = BOSS


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

roflmfao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahaha SNOW ANGELS!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

snow angels lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHAHA


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

all in all... said:


> did he just say wrestler?
> 
> i heard him say wresttler
> 
> omg wrestler


*WRESTLER!*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

He's going to get fired right here.

Snow angels, lmao!


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Epic snow angels


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

"I suggest you watch me make snow angels."


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lol snow angels in the ring!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL Wow, this is great!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

snow angels :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

CM Punk :lmao this is golden


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

phew thank god


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SNOW ANGELS, FTW!!!*

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Snow Angels


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

yes yes yes yes yes yes Punk is amazing


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Punk doin' well, very well. Epic promo.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay for being in England & confused about the start time, so missing the first 7 minutes.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Anonymous GM appearing anyone?


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

ADR PLEASE


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Snow angels :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

He really just lays into management every chance he gets, lmao.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Ya know I'm use to a lot of people around here making a lot of bad decisions..." LOL!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk fucking sucks


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats one way to shoe horn rey in


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ugh


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't see how Mysterio isn't winning this


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ummm. I thought this was POWER 2 THA PEOPLE!~!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL @ THE MIC!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh God


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Mysterio even considered? He's lost clean like twice to Punk in the last few weeks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the fuck? That was shit.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm and people say Punk can't get a reaction, that Crowd was wild.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Why?!??!?!?! Why??!? Mysterio lost last night! Why does he get a number one contenders match!?!? WHY!!!?????!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

i swear to god if adr wins...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

No Truth? I'm out.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I had so much power in making that main event


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

punk is awesome triple threat nice


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Same match as last month with Punk instead of Miz.

What a fucking opening though. Punk is pure brilliance.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic opening segment that actually sets up the main [email protected] Hooray for proper booking and use of talent!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

CMP Punk dont want it with booker


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Oh god. Del Rio will probably go over -_-


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Nobody voted for that...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He limps after he kicks the steps.

And people don't mark for this guy?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punk is winning again. No way WWE teases a Punk title match in CHICAGO and doesn't deliver.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Really? Mysterio? Over Truth who got screwed? Whatever LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

You think is funny,Booker!!??


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vote C


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf is punk wearing astronaut boots?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish they weren't allowed to use that song. It's going to piss me off ALL NIGHT.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Eve!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

What happened to choosing the matches MR Raw GM?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Who gives a flying fuck who she faces?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Why is Mysterio even considered? He's lost clean like twice to Punk in the last few weeks.


Guess they need a face because really, who could care about Punk/ADR?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it in bad taste if I think they should call it a Taco match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at the script in camera view.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought it was suppose to be "power to the people" night

why is the GM making matches?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk better be winning that match.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i rather del rio win tonight and punk vs cena at ss


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If I have to listen to "Power to the People" for 3 hours I'm opening the liquor the cabinet now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mysterio in the match. Fuck.

If Punk or ADR do not win tonight this company's future is very bleak.

Hey can we text "D" for WHO CARES? Divas blow big time.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is a fucking idiot...and if you vote for Kelly Kelly YOU ARE A IDIOT!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Rey Mysterio???!! Aww, gimme a damn break. Why not include R-Truth in that 3-way match?? Is he back to being a midcarder so soon, yet again??


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't sweat it guys, Punk is obviously winning. ADR is being depushed and Punk is actually winning lately.

...and if I'm wrong we riot


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Vote for Ryder!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The WWE Machine will obviously choose Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

What is this fucking aweful song there playing in the background.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a waste Punk leave the WWE...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice phone, Lawler


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone with half a brain will surely vote beth phoenix


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Guess they need a face because really, who could care about Punk/ADR?


Yeah, I thought about that. I'd rather put Kofi.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Haven't we seen about 1000 variations of Rey and Del Rio in triple threat matches now?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone catch anything on the announcers notes during that close-up by chance?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If we have to hear this "power to the people" jingle all fucking night my tv is gonna go on mute a LOT


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

just text "go diva" to connect with a real hottie now!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

What the he'll was that? And CM Punk is just golden.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm approving of both CM Punk and John Lennon


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder if these votes are actually counted or if WWE is just full of shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I vote D, MOVE ON WITH THE GODDAMN SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well...for all the Punk haters, we just saw the best 11 minutes of TV not including The Rock, this year.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait a second....Beth Phoenix is actually attractive?!?! :O


----------



## Dennis Stamp (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad the power was in the people's hands with the creation of that triple threat match!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

David1291 said:


> i swear to god if adr wins...


or Rey Mysterio wins....


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Punk is good entertainment glad to c it. I voted for Chyna I mean Beth my bad!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

C Beth wins the title = punk stays


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I wanna see Beth Phoenix destroy that Bella.

On another note: has Josh Mathews been demoted? He's not on commentary


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Well...for all the Punk haters, we just saw the best 11 minutes of TV not including The Rock, this year.


Agreed.

Punk is the man.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> anyone with half a brain will surely vote beth phoenix


Anyone with half a brain wouldn't bother voting.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Well...for all the Punk haters, we just saw the best 11 minutes of TV not including The Rock, this year.


top 3 for sure


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i doubt they would have cena vs mysterio at a ppv that isnt one of the big four


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Beth is gorgeous. As is Eve.

K2 is such an average, typical blonde, egads.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

King™ said:


> I wonder if these votes are actually counted or if WWE is just full of shit.


These votes are as phony as an $11 bill.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Who the hell would waste his money to vote on a *Divas* match?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, votes are going to be rigged and Brie will face Kelly. Calling it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok. That Doritos commercial just made up for the horrible song during the voting promo.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Eve was looking the hottest so I would vote for her but I don't feel like texting WWE...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King™ said:


> I wonder if these votes are actually counted or if WWE is just full of shit.


I wonder if they go to a link where McMahon simply laughs at every incoming message.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth needs his rematch imo


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SP103 said:


> If I have to listen to "Power to the People" for 3 hours I'm opening the liquor the cabinet now.


Hmm, good call.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

K^2 over Bella slut

man, I can't think of one person who will give a shit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I voted for Sting


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Punk is the man.


THIS.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Snow Angels is trending! :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

MoveMent said:


> Wait a second....Beth Phoenix is actually attractive?!?! :O


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly has to much slap on.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Voted for Beth.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Of course the votes are counted. If they didn't know what the people wanted, how would they choose what to completely ignore?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If I had faith in this community for some reason, it would be lost today for the reactions to John Lennon's phenomenal protest song.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE probably got like 30 votes in total from this.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't decide which is worse:

This "power to the people" background music or the fake Obama last night fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ these two


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yeah, I thought about that. I'd rather put Kofi.


Kofi lost last night too tho, the only obvious choice would be ALEX RILEY


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully we hear some Ryder Chants during this match.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Beth is the only good in ring choice of the 3 and the best looking..

..and she prolly got the least amount of votes


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

k2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, what did I tell you.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

oh ffs


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Kelly Kelly? These votes are rigged.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay we all know that's bullshit.

Wait what? Kelly Kelly former Diva's champion??? WHAT?!!?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kelly has way to much make up on


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MoveMent said:


> Kofi lost last night too tho, the only obvious choice would be ALEX RILEY


No because they need to protect Riley.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

I never would've guessed. King voted for her after all


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Strap in kids, this will be short and terrible?

When the hell was Kelly the tramp stamp champ?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice fake look there Kelly


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wooo kelly kelly


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Bullfuckingshit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wait, we're calling Kelly Kelly a former champion now? WHEN THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPEN?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice tits,Kelly.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

well taht confirms this is NOT viewers choice, either that or the voters woudl rathers ee a pretty girl than a decent wrestler. fools.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate Kelly Kelly's theme music so much.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> I vote D, MOVE ON WITH THE GODDAMN SHOW!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait, did i just hear the Smackdown canned pop ?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I know for a fact that "the People" didn't actually vote for Kelly Kelly


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Of course Kelly won.


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

4 minutes of lou thez presses from kelly


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone that says the womens division is at fault is wrong. The people voted the womens superstar with the least talent. It's on your heads not theirs now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Could care less, but i hope Kelly Kelly wins lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Just so you know I've already called a GIF of Punk doing snow angels in the Wrestling GIF Thread. :side:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

MoveMent said:


> Wait a second....Beth Phoenix is actually attractive?!?! :O


this chick would break your shit off


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I AM SHOCKED.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

She looks really nervous. I guess she's winning this.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> Kelly Kelly? These votes are rigged.


Like always.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelly will probably win the title here.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

SERIOUSLY WHEN DID KELLY KELLY WIN THE DIVAS TITLE!?!?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i give this match 2 mins


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Kelly winning 'confirms' what we already knew that these aren't actual fan votings


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I know for a fact that "the People" didn't actually vote for Kelly Kelly


The people dumb enough to text this show are the same little Jimmies who were Cena shirts and believe that the president was on WWE programming last night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TKOW said:


> Just so you know I've already called a GIF of Punk doing snow angels in the Wrestling GIF Thread. :side:


i want that other one in the premium thread then lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you guys could have a one night stand with one of the Bella Twins who would you choose?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

There should have been an option to skip the Divas match.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Kelly Kelly is hot and all, but I don't know if she's gonna wrestle or present a Kabuki theatre show with all that makeup.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good lord, we do NOT need an instant replay of Kelly Kelly being a dipshit and looking at the outside Bella.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

"WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

beth is fucking ugly


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Ow ma goodness


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess Kelly being champ is better than the bellas, I guess. The lesser of three sluts.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Morcombe said:


> well taht confirms this is NOT viewers choice, either that or the voters woudl rathers ee a pretty girl than a decent wrestler. fools.


Its probably because they wanted to see a pretty girl. They are not rigged, just geared so you vote for a specific person. Who to face The Miz?rimo, Colin Delaney, or ALEX RILEY


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not really surprising she won tbh. She's pretty much the most popular Diva there right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kelly is winning


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

That loud shit talking that Bella does is so fucking hot


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never been more entertained. WWE is FINALLY giving us what we all WANT

POWER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

KELLY'S GONE EXTREME


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

No one hear the "We want ryder" chants? They were a bit low though.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

This is so hard to watch...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Wait, we're calling Kelly Kelly a former champion now? WHEN THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPEN?


Stripping on ECW makes you a champion.

LOL, Kelly screams like she's getting ass raped with a broomstick.


----------



## Dennis Stamp (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelly Kelly with a Thesz Thesz Press.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

TKOW said:


> Just so you know I've already called a GIF of Punk doing snow angels in the Wrestling GIF Thread. :side:


God damn it!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what's worse: seeing Kelly Kelly try to wrestle, or just seeing Angelina Love.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kelly just hulked out


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Greatest match of all time...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"I'm too old for this" sign. Brilliant.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad i have video games for the crapy matches that are going on and i dont wana c


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually like the Bellas as performers. I don't know why.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

"YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

About damn time. Kelly Kelly so delicious.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, there you go. Better than the bellas I guess.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Awwwww. I'm pretty happy for her. Bless her heart, she works hard.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i hate kelly kelly


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

She's crying like it actually matters anymore.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Ryan Dunn died? that fucking blows


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

That is not an attractive close up


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawlz


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Aaawwwwwwwww ma goodness.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

new champ


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New Divas champ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Striker said:


> I actually like the Bellas as performers. I don't know why.


Sexual performers?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

This is BS. Peoples choice my ass.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, it finally happened.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LAWD she can't cry.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

FINALLY K2 gets her reward for her distinct lack of discernible improvement!


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

YES!!! POWER TO DA PEOPLE


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

...I just cried a bit inside...and for the idiots who are about to ask, those are not tears of joy.

JERRY GET OFF THE FUCKING STAGE!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

What a crybaby.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not too sure what the hell that was supposed to be.

Oh god she's crying. Wonder if Melina will bitch about this?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Well that is the most convincing crying I've ever seen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO this chick actually won the title? 

Kill the division plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at all those tears.

Fuck off, King, you pervert.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> She's crying like it actually matters anymore.


Seriously, lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker said:


> I actually like the Bellas as performers. I don't know why.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Finally


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so wat is king the new title winner interviwer now


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow a title change on RAW fucking crazy!!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

For all the stuff the divas get on the IWC that wasn't a bad match.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> She's crying like it actually matters anymore.


For real lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder if King has a hard-on for Kelly Kelly


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kelly Kelly wins the Diva's Title, and not a single fuck was given.

Except in Baltimore, where she's getting a huge ovation!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

First ever divas title.

So who fucked up earlier then


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

power to the people is a ripoff


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

all those blowjobs have paid off, congrats kelly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rigged.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The Bella Twins not winning is always a good day.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Is Lawler gonna masturbate to Kelly in the ring?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

OMG FUCK OFF LAWLER


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HAHAHA Who said she was a former champ??


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOLOLOLOOL


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

horrible voice


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lmao she proved the announcers wrong


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol Cole


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I'm throwing up!" Cole
"Thank You Cole" Booker T

couldn't agree more.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly's cans!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

is this king's new thing? (talking to the tittle winners)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, she's trying to cry? Her eyes are squinted the same as usual, so I couldn't tell.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

she killed that promo

this shit proves power to the ppl


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I wonder what gets passed around more: The Divas Title or Kelly Kelly?


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

at least k2 is the best wrestler in the ring just now


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I love Michael Cole. It's called vomiting.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sup with the interviews for new champs?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I think Cole finally just resonated with the fans with his comments.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lmao shes just bawling her eyes out.

Lawler trying to get some of that ass.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

So did they just book 'whoever' as the winner of the Diva's title depending on who won?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Give her a Razzie please...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> I wonder if King has a hard-on for Kelly Kelly


She's a bit old for him.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kelly Kelly gives me power to my wrist.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> HAHAHA Who said she was a former champ??


God Damn You, Cole!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

We should set our dvrs for Evan Bourne?

No thanks.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

The post match thing really kills the energy.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

whats with this Evan promo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hearing Josh Matthews on the video package makes me sad.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn it Kharma, if you didn't get pregnant maybe we shouldn't be going through this


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it just me or has Kelly gotten less attractive? She's still hot, but not as hot as in her ECW days.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang. What's with all these mid-carder highlight videos?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, WWE actually putting over talent besides Cena and Orton?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone want to gander as to why Bourne is getting a push? They buried Swagger deep beneath the Earth for this push.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"The magical Evan Bourne." LOL


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did she dip her face into a trough of make up?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

oh shit there pushing bourne finally wwe whooooooooooooooo


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Striker said:


> I actually like the Bellas as performers. I don't know why.


good at playing the 'bitchy' role


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vid package. They must be pushing Evan Bourne.

So sad that will end in two weeks.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

fuck Evan Bourne's vanilla midget ass stop pushing him for fuck sake


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Evan Bourne package..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> is this king's new thing? (talking to the tittle winners)


I think they are trying out what UFC does when some one wins, also the hype videos for a talent, I think HHH is behind it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bourne vs Sin Cara plz.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice Bourne video package.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Geeve said:


> The post match thing really kills the energy.


That's because they keep interviewing the wrong people. Big Zeke and Kelly Kelly? My door stop has more charisma than those two.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Mason Ryan? 

Why the fuck is he an option?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

This Baltimore crowd is pretty nice.

omg MASON RYAN


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Defeating Swagger multiple times on Raw, a win on a PPV, and now a video package? Hmmm


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr. G said:


> Is it just me or has Kelly gotten less attractive? She's still hot, but not as hot as in her ECW days.


People age


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

no ryder


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Sin Cara is obviously going to win.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

If they don't vote Sin Cara this shit is rigged.


SIN CARA IS ON SMACKDOWN, KING, NOT RAW.
IS IT TOO MUCH TO ASK YOU AT LEAST KNOW WHAT BRANDS ARE WHICH?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Sin Cara versus Evan Bourne?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

MISTICO PLEASE.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sin Cara obv


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

SIN CARA VS EVAN BOURNE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm gonna pick Sin


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The song is so gay..


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bourne vs Sin Cara please


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Everyone vote for Mason Ryan, please. That'd be so awful.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sin Cara is winning this.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone with a brain votes for sin cara


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*If Sin Cara isn't chosen we riot*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Swagger looked like he was posing for a mugshot.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Vote for fucking Sin Cara. Please for the love of god vote for Sin Cara.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't get too excited with the Bourne video package. Kofi and Ziggler got them too. It's all just part of the WWE mid-card merry-go-round.

Also, "Raw's new Superstar"? KING YOU ARE SENILE


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

That was a horrible picture of Mason Ryan :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> "The magical Evan Bourne." LOL


he should come out wearing a wizard hat













and robe


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MASON RYAN!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bourne/Sin Cara would be entertaining...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope Sin Cara.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sin cara am calling it


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly winning that title is another handful of dirt on an already high piled grave. Ah well, we know better not to expect big things from the WWE women's division. 

I can't believe they just had an Evan Bourne vignette, I hope they vote Sin Cara for the Bourne match that would be epic.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

OMG CCCCCCCCC PLEASE CCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Dear god please not mason ryan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Bourne vs Sin Cara plz.


:agree:


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

WWE: So you wanna vote for A. Mediocre B. Boring or C. Awesome?


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG I WONDER IF SIN CARA WILL WIN


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

bourne vs sin cara holy shit


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Mason Ryan is a man-beast. Holy hell.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Lawler just get Sin Cara's brand wrong?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmao I like how the three choices stand there like when you are scrolling through and picking guys in a video game


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Everybody.

Brace yourselves.

Mood lighting is imminent.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

if anyone has any sense, they will pick sin cara.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Time for porn lighting and botches everywhere.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Bourne v Cara, and did King really say Sin Cara was "*Raw*'s newest sensation" or something like that? WATCH THE PRODUCT KING!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Mason Ryan.

Bourne vs. Sin Cara?

Yes please.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

VOTE PINKY


----------



## Dennis Stamp (Mar 30, 2011)

Mason Ryan.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

wow, I wonder who the people are going to pick?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

These picks are hilarious. We all know Sin Cara will face Bourne.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd rather watch an Iron Man match between Mason Ryan and Sin Cara than be forced to put that divas match into my long term memory.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sin Cara is gonna win...if Swagger wins it's rigged. (not that we don;t know that already)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin Cara vs Bourne could potentially be great or sadly will be a squash


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Who do you want

a) jack swagger
b) mason ryan
or...
c) super awesome fantastic sin cara

If I didn't know any better I'd think Jerry was trying to push one of those options


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless all future divas matches are 'buck naked' matches please end the division. Give hornswoggle the championship and let him do his thing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

♠War Machine♠;9859154 said:


> Defeating Swagger multiple times on Raw, a win on a PPV, and now a video package? Hmmm


I know, I can't believe they actually care about making a mid carder worth something either.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Sin Cara, that flying midget


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sin Cara vs Evan Bourne is actually gonna be good! LETS GO!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Muahaha
Do you want swagger vs bourne for the 5000th time?
Mason ( cant do a move) Ryan
orr SIIIIIINNNNN CAAAAARAAA


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did King say Raw newest superstar Sin Cara?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

On a side note I'm fully prepared to send out a mass text to everyone in my contacts if Zach Ryder shows up and tell them to send a random letter to a random text number.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Congrates Kelly, you won a title that didn't mean a darn thing before and still wont. The bella whores shouldn't have won it in the first place and a glorified stripper model shouldn't have won it now. Why aren't they pushing Beth and Natalya again now that Kharma is gone for a year? Seriously.

Two midcarder heels vs. Sin Cara. Gee, I wonder who they are going to select.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> all those blowjobs have paid off, congrats kelly


I want One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sin Cara plz.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Snow angels is trending on Twitter!

Google 'Punk ROH snow angels', if you didn't get the reference.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait, is Cara back on RAW or is King just an idiot?

I'm guessing the latter..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Don't get too excited with the Bourne video package. Kofi and Ziggler got them too. It's all just part of the WWE mid-card merry-go-round.
> 
> Also, "Raw's new Superstar"? KING YOU ARE SENILE


These commentators are getting really bad. Former Divas champ Kelly Kelly? Raw Superstar Sin Cara? What shows have they been watching?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lame options.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lame options.


----------



## hitman_1128 (Jan 10, 2008)

This power to the people song is just terrible.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm eagerly anticipating the amount of botches that will surely take place.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

if this is legit sin cara will be picked


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Sin Cara vs Evan Bourne is actually gonna be good! LETS GO!!!


I think so, those Bourne highlights weren't bad... The guy can entertain... Is he doomed to be only a mid-carder thanks to WWE creative? Probably...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What are the chances that Zack Ryder isn't one of the poll choices, because they're aware that he would win?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Bourne vs Batistwo sounds like a riot!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> People age


Tell Jennifer Lopez that, Kelly's still in her 20's.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Some of the choices are so obvious sometimes its kind of like. What type of match would you like?

A An arm wrestle
B A Debate
C A 1 hour iron man match in a hell in a cell (with flaming ninjas)


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

surely if Sin Cara's trampoline is already set up it'll prove it's a fix?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sin Cara is back on RAW? King say RAW newest superstar


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO @ king....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Lame options.


Yeah, who the fuck would want to see Sin Cara vs. Bourne.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sin cara v bourne? I know this is the one they want us to pick but....... I can't resist


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

A) Boring match we already saw
B) Match with a poor Mans Batista
C) Amazing high flying action


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Damn, it finally happened.





Tokyo4Life said:


> I want One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And risk yourself to getting an STD? Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Sin Cara is back on RAW? King say RAW newest superstar


He isn't, King is just being a jackass tonight.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Well, it's about time it happened. Glad to see Kelly Kelly take the Divas Championship.

Really hoping to see Bourne vs. Cara. That should be an exciting match. Also, I liked that Bourne video package.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

If Swagger wins, I riot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bourne vs. Sin cara please


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I swear Lawler gets a bit more terrible each week.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Lawler really does not seem to care about anything except the divas... Raws new superstar


----------



## thebignewsday (May 22, 2011)

The voting on this show really seems rigged.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Is Bourne's gimmick to be as cheesy as possible? fuck you bourne


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now if they would get their mid-card together and push Sin Cara, Bourne Swagger toward the United States title, the title and division could be something again.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has Bourne ever spoke on the mic before. I don't recall him ever cutting a promo.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

sin cara whooo great raw so far


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm actually happy Kelly Kelly won, she hasn't been bad lately. I know that sounds like insanity but let's be honest, she has been improving.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Lawler wanted Kelly in the last match, and now he wants Swagger in this match?!!? IDIOT!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, King got a thank you text. That makes spending money to vote so much worth it. Fucking idiot.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I voted for Batista-Lite because I'm a dick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> What are the chances that Zack Ryder isn't one of the poll choices, because they're aware that he would win?


they'll put him as a choice to get squashed by henry


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Mason Ryan :lmao Fuck Off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... what?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OK We dont have power folks WTF WWE?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

this is rigged what bullshit


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

rigged


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

WTF?????


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

REALLY?!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WWE just trolled us.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

bourne vs sin cara could be excellent


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bullshit, bullshit, bullshit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Guess we don't have to put up with mood lighting at least.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

RIGGED.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Mason Ryan? LOL no way, this is DEFINITELY rigged, no way it's power to the people...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Bourne vs Sin Cara plz.


hope so


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA I FUCKIN KNEW IT


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK. Even Bourne is like "fuck this shit, I wanted Cara"


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lololol


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

wat?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What in the entire *FUCK???*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The sheep-shagger? Really?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao *MASON RYAN*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

lololololololol

So rigged.

Ryan comes out to Punks music? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WHAT!!!?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA. HAHAHAh

ROFL

Fuck you WWE. This is what you get


Lets go MASON RYAN!


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Mason Ryan


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If I didn't know better, this whole episode is gonna be about trolling the audience...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

People thought it was Batista


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Power 2 the People :lmao


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

RIGGED


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mason Ryan?
I lold


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol at Bourns "Really"


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

rigged!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Power to the bookers


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Now you know it's rigged.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE Fans love big guys, Batista was one of the company top draw


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep rigged.

There's no defending it now.


----------



## Dennis Stamp (Mar 30, 2011)

Early twist to make everyone think the votes are really counted.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The worst choice out of the three. :lmao


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

People looked at the picture, and thought it was batista...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Concrete proof that this is rigged as fuck.

This is gonna suck balls.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow now we know it's rigged...way to go WWE and give that one away.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

FUCKING RIGGED.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mason ryan?? LMAO.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

and comes out to punk's music too, fucking A!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. YES!!! This is fucking hilarious!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mason Ryan? WTF seriously? rigged..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Buuuuuulllllshiiiiiiiiittttttt lmaoooo


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hes going to kill him.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT??!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!? WHAT


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh mah GOODNESS.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmfao yea, people really voted for Mason Ryan.

could they make it anymore clear it's predetermined?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Not even trying to hide it this year, I see.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mason Ryan the votes are rigged!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Has Bourne ever spoke on the mic before. I don't recall him ever cutting a promo.


He sounds like the bastard child of John Morrison and Jake Lloyd from the Phantom Menace.

And ffs the votes appear to be rigged....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not scripted...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What the hell was that "It's a boy" sign with what looked like giant condoms around it?!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Trololololo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fixed. But that's why they had it texted. Less people, easier to control. And vince needs to go... I'm sorry, but he is not a genius, and his actions lately question whether he ever truly was or just had smarter more strong willed people around him.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rigged.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TROLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

CM punk is rigging the voting. That's my prediction of the night


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

POWER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow...dream match Evan Bourne Vs. Sin Cara way to put a shitter on the match before it starts.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Mason Ryan :lmao


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

really? really?


really?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

FIX


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryan's going to destroy Bourne. I can't see this being a close match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO yeah right only 30% voted for Sin Cara...BULLSHIT...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How to get someone over? Rig a people's vote...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

roflmao. good job WWE universe.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I thought K2 was rigged vote this just convinced the whole night is gonna be rigged


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

So is this gonna be it? 3 hours of bullshit matches that are WORSE then the typical RAW?


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Mason Ryan... seriously?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

51% voted pussy monster in training


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

robbed, rigged. wow. wow. wwe. you fucking suck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I always thought voting count now I think it's rigged. Mason Ryan are u serious.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well tonight it took me 29 minutes to change the channel. About average. Mason Ryan? Are you kidding me? I was actually excited to see a Bourne/Sin Cara match.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

i thought mason ryan would come in last...what bullshit...sin cara should have got the nod...rigged


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at the Batista chants.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lol @ people sounding surprised it's not true fan voting.

hello folks, this is WWE


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

BATISTA CHANTS FTW


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Batista chant


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This chant is great.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes! Batista chants!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista chant?!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

these picks are so rigged


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DID I MENTION BULLSHIT???


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

batista chants lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope. Not rigged at all. We all want to see the walking wrestling magnifiscense of Mason Ryan.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Batista lol


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Batista chant!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

batista chant?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

batista chant


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Who the flying fuck is voting for Mason Ryan??????

That's it no more voting. Do they honestly think they've fooled us?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batista chant. Fantastic.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Batista chants lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Laughing hard at Batista chants.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the Batista chants


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Batista chants, I love this crowd.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bourne reminds me of Glee for some reason.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Batista chants!! Lol! I'm proud of my city!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL at Batista chants


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ The Batista chants.

This crowd owns.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh you've got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hell yea Batista chants. 


What if Batista returns? The universe would implode


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Batista chants ftw


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Batista chants ftw


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL batista chants!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

BA TI STA. his tan lines are nasty


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Batista chants? LOL


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

These people should never be given power again.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lmao @ Batista chants.

This crowd is good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

were they chanting Batista...

awesome!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

BATISTA CHANTS!!!!


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

BA-TIS-TA BA-TIS-TA BA-TIS-TA


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO at the Batista chants!


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rigged hahahaha

Loving the BA TIS TA chants. :]


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Dude Mason Ryan... please put your white ass away.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lovin the batista chants


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait, that's Mason Ryan? I thought I voted for Batista?!?!


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

lol great crowd rite dere!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Vince screwed voters.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

[email protected] TRYING to drown out Batista chants.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So who put Russo in charge tonight??


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

good crowd tonight, tbh


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is why i dont vote. im not wasting money on voting for a rigged poll


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a sad day when a crowd chant is the highlight of the show....


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL at the Batista chants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is laughing at everyone right now.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> And risk yourself to getting an STD? Whatever floats your boat.


Hell Yeah I will!! Thats what jimmys r for!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol @ Batista chants. Also lol @ Mason Ryan causing a database error.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at the "fans" picking Ryan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No fucking way any fan voted for Ryan, he doesn't even get a reaction from the crowd why would they choose him over Cara?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you serious? Mason Ryan? Come the hell on.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cole comparing this match to a car crash. Haha.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I didn't know the people voted for a jobber match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Who the fuck wants to be like Mason Ryan?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not rigged. Jericho confirmed this is legit. The WWE universe is just trolling Vince as much as he trolls us on a weekly basis


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ryan sucks so bad


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol @ them acting like Mason Ryan picking up Bourne is such an incredible display of power. fpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol wtf was that shit


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> These people should never be given power again.


What power? The votes are obviously rigged.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

LMMFAO at Booker: WHAT DA HELL?

HOLY SHIT LMAO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I never want Mason Ryan to be in a ring ever again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's absolutely pathetic that they have to rig their votes in a horrible attempt to get a talentless hack over. Instead of giving us an exciting Bourne / SinCara match, this is what we get...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mason ryan fuckin boooooooringgggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Headliner said:


> WWE is laughing at everyone right now.


They are laughing at all those suckers that keep "voting". All the way to the bank.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

The Batista chants made this match watchable. HILARIOUS.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ridiculous. At least try and hide that it's no rigged Vince you senile cunt.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

well... that sucked.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It has to do with CM Punk and "politics". Bank on it.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

and he wins


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

"Damn, Mason Ryan couldn't afford tights that fit?? LOL"
Shane Helms via twitter

How weird does it look with half his arse hanging out. Nice little Batista chant for him as well.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

video package for a squashed jobber lololol


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

The WWE guys are fucking rofl'ing at the internet nerds exploding right now over this rigged shit. They must be pissing themselves.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man does Mason suck ass.

So of course he wins.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Botch...


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

nothing like giving us a shitty match...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So you make a video package on this guy only to get him destroyed by Ryan? The fuck is creative thinking? Or are they not thinking at all.

And LOL at Cole trolling.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So they show a Bourne package only to have him lose?


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

all dat lactic acid


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

How slow and unresponsive can someone be? He is terrible.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

lol..what an wkward small package..Ryan is so green


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Roids are good!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the fans confused Mason Ryan with Batista

That the only way i could see this not being a fix


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Mason Ryan is a fool.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

So I guess we are getting a shit sandwich on CM Punk bread tonight?

*Great opening segment fueled by Punk
*Shit
*Shit
*Shit
*Shit
*Shit
*Shit
*Punk wins Triple threat ME to be #1contender


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh my god...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Borias said:


> Who the fuck wants to be like Mason Ryan?


Vince....no wait he want's to be IN Mason Ryan


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The only good thing about the match was the Batista chants. LOL


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ARM WRESTLING match. Everyone vote B. Lets get this over as soon as possible


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

sigh.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

bullshit


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ugh. Sickening.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Well at least he didn;t get a post-match interview


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is a body slam match?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ these 3 options


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Surely if it was rigged,they'd pick Sin Cara? Since they're trying to push him and what not.


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

How about none of the above


----------



## Dennis Stamp (Mar 30, 2011)

D. Wrestling Match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, these choices are horrible.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so indifferent towards this show right now.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Arm wrestling, because it would be over the quickest...


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Best thing about Ryan is that he has CM Punk's theme.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark Henry vs Kane lawls.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

If voting is legit, then Sin Cara is not nearly as over as he should be.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Is there a none of the above option?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

are you shiting me? Who the fuck wants to see Mark Henry vs Kane in any kind of match?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Viewers Choice is Zack Ryder sign! LOL


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Mark Henry body slam match

lmfao every fucking time


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Vince screwed voters.


You're wrong. The voters screwed the voters.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

geee. i wonder if its going to be a bodyslam match...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Zack wrestled a dark match and beat Drew McIntyre.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Can i vote D: let's just stare at the floor instead of watching this match?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somebodys bout to get their vote rigged


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lol there making the wwe universe look like a joke to show that what we give you is better than the shit you give us was a decent match ive enjoyed the show to far


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

....sigh


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Inb4 "Threwed over teh top rope"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I bet we get the arm wrestling. Wouldn't that be so terrible?

I think the objectively worst option will all night.

POWER. TO THE. PEOPLE.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

over the top rope?


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Who in the hell came up with those match ideas? Body slam match, you GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

arm wrestling match what the fucking fuck


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Its not rigged. Jericho confirmed this is legit. The WWE universe is just trolling Vince as much as he trolls us on a weekly basis


BREAKING NEWS: WWE Superstar says WWE votes are not rigged!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker said:


> I'm so indifferent towards this show right now.


Even with Booker on commentary. That's pretty bad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ughhhh. This Raw is going as well as last year's Viewer's Choice episode.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I would vote for Arm Wrestling match so that it ends quick.

too bad votes dont really count.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Hmm, not so sure Mason Ryan was the real choice of the fans.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryan is so green in the ring...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm guessing we'll get options like a) Dance Off, b) Staring Contest, c) Something dumb like a body slam match that will piss everyone off.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Im turning this shit off if its a body slam match. I can only take so much shit in one Raw.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This is going to be awful...whatever the "fans" pick.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

At least Batista..err Ryan I mean, is better than Big Zeke.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lou76 said:


> lol..what an wkward small package..Ryan is so green


that seems like a really odd spot for a small package, after kicking a guy in the corner

maybe ryan screwed it, but maybe bourne did the wrong thing


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Dear God, these choices are horrible.


They had those same choices last year. The Big Show was involved (forgot who his opponent was)


----------



## APR (Feb 1, 2010)

MajinTrunks said:


> are you shiting me? Who the fuck wants to see Mark Henry vs Kane in any kind of match?


+1


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

the picks plus the john lennon song = me laughing out loud at the though of people wanting any of the choices


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna pick Zach Ryder where is he? Hopefully not fighting catering again.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

So you have Evan beat a world champion last night only to job to someone going nowhere? Epic booking...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you think you would have seen a body slam match 10 years ago?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LAWL LETZ BOYCOTT VINCE THAT OLD CRUSTY GOON


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry, King, nobody loves David vs. Goliath matches in WWE. We've seen David win too many times.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark Henry and Kane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Option 4:

If Kane wins, he sends Mark Henry to hell, thus exiting WWE forever. If Henry wins, he uses some of his street connections (old nation members, random black people, etc) to murk Kane out of WWE.

Both of them need to GTFO.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wonder if Ryder will be included, only for him to get zero and two fingers from vince.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm still not conviced it's rigged,more that the fans are just fucking stupid.
And that song,my god.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well we'll be guaranteed a Big Show run in no matter what happens.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> They had those same choices last year. The Big Show was involved (forgot who his opponent was)


I think it was Jericho. Yeah, that was a debacle. I think he made Jericho tap out twice.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

My fucking word, with Punk's good intro I figured, hey, this Raw may not be shite.



Boy was I wrong.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> They had those same choices last year. The Big Show was involved (forgot who his opponent was)


t'was jericho. No doubt we'll be seeing a dance off later..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane vs Henry

A. body slam match Shitty match
B. arm wrestling match Shitty match
C. over the top rope match Shitty match


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
At this rate, the only thing Mason Ryan is going to job to is skin cancer. #RAWTonight
5 minutes ago

Lol!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Ughhhh. This Raw is going as well as last year's Viewer's Choice episode.


Maybe that's why John Cena hasn't appeared yet, maybe he will no-show considering the last time 8*D.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

So if Zack Ryder is in a poll tonight and doesn't win, then this is just complete bullshit. I'm not a Ryder mark, but come on, the guy is over as fuck.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great start decent womans not so good mason match then body slam contest hopefully it gets better after that lol


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

If they did this in the UK they would get a massive fine


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE is really pulling out the gimmicks this month. Two 3 hour RAWs followed by Roulette.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If this was really viewer's choice, one of the choices would be an Arn Wrestling match.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

3 gimmick Raw's in a row? Is this what they have to do to increase ratings?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Another gimmick Raw next week?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Dark Storm said:


> My fucking word, with Punk's good intro I figured, hey, this Raw may not be shite.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy was I wrong.


Oh yay next week Raw Roulette! Why did I start watching Wrestling again?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

so far i feel more compelled to watch an impact wrestling re-run over this shit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Every RAW is a gimmick RAW now?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome. Another rigged show next week.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They can fuck off with these gimmick RAWs


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Next Monday.. the RETURN of RAW Roulette... i.e "are show sucks so we need a gimmick every week to get you to tune back in"


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Can D be a vote for we don't give a shit?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Another gimmicky Raw?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh boy, more gimmicky shit next week. I can't wait.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Raw Roulette..2 rigged shows in 2 weeks...lol


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Pasab said:


> Ryan is so green in the ring...


Like goose-shit!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Raw Roulette next week? What's with all these gimmick's all of a sudden?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What is every Raw gonna have a gimmick now?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Back to Back gimmick shows...Ugh.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

questionable hand gesture by Booker T


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What's up with these gimmick shows? Are they that desperate to attract some viewers?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Raw roullette,thats going to be good....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw Roulette - Because we've ran out of ideas and it's only June.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What's with all the Gimmick Raws?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

raw roulette wtf


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RAW roulette nice.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

there making the wwe universe look like a joke lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude with the phone had earbuds in, obviously a plant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEY ASS KICKED.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

3 gimmick raws in a row.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God damn guys, who doesn't want to see a classic ARM WRESTING match? Holy fucking shit, it is definitely our lucky day.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

We really are in for a treat.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Mark Henry needs his sexual chocolate music back...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

As I watch this I'm definitely in need of more gimmicky RAWs.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

All these gimmick Raws. It can only mean Sting is coming.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RAW Roulette is gonna be shit


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Wonder if Ryder will be included, only for him to get zero and two fingers from vince.


:lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Mark Henry.. that no selling son of a bitch...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

We all know this Kane/Mark Henry match was made for the ratings.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You gotta give Mark Henry credit- he has quite the beard.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Raw Roulette, basically the same as tonight, only they fix a wheel rather than texts...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys might as well get used to Kane and Mark Henry they are company guys like Regal, so they are guaranteed a job as long as they want it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> RAW Roulette is gonna be shit


You mean, "The shit"?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RAW looks so much better on AT&T U-Verse baby!!!!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Hold on. WWE is still fixing the votes.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well, they aren't doing guest hosts anymore (thank God), so I guess they are doing these gimmick shows one after the other instead.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

are henrys eyes closed?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes Mark Henry, somebody does get punished. The fans get punished for having to watch this stupid shit.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ratings are at an all time high.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did I just hear Lawler say "you still have time to vote...nobody has"?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh Boy! A Mark Henry Promo! Lucky days! .....


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Que?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

I'm from the UK so it might be different.. but isnt there a law preventing the wwe from rigging the votes like this????


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

punished..punish...PUNISHED..p...u..n..i..s..h...e...d..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't drop the soap Kane.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WATTTTTT


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Oh boy....Please shut up, Mark.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MARK HENRY SAID ASS!!! PG ERA IS OVER!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

:O Henry said ass. Call the censors.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

He said ass! Hide the children!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Promo = Ratingz


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

no mark, i'm pretty sure you shake the earth


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Someones gonna get their arse kicked!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*HE SAID ASS, PG IS OVER*


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

this mark henry mini push is enough to make a man sick


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now now Mark this is a PG show!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SOMEBODY GON GET DEY AZZ KIKKED!

Please, arm wrestling for the lulz.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

eh, quick to the point promo...dont see what was wrong with it


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

When we come back? You just fucking came back.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

A COMMERCIAL BREAK AGAIN!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark Henry really needs to let those braids go. His hairline is in the middle of his head


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

That's right Mark, push the boundaries. LOL


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

bigger isnt always better yeah alright Mark keep telling yourself that everytime you look down


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Um. Didn't we just have a commercial?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He said PG, ass is over!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Another fucking break? Fuck off.

Henry is actually good on the mic.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Attitude Era derp.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Somebody's going to get their bottom kicked.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shouldn't Option B be a "Arm Entertaining" match!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

really another commercial? so they came back Henry walked out got in the ring talked for a minute then bam right to another freaking commercial


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

They had to go to another commercial because nobody voted for this shit during the first commercial


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

Somebodies gonna get their ass kicked.... But it won't ever be for an important title.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes!
Another commercial!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They just had a fucking commercial lol


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I voted B...I want to get to the next thing faster.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

that was a good promo!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Mark Henry always look like he's about to cry?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mark Henry is a pretty good speaker

They need to give him some more mic time


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, I was concerned we didn't give the sponsors enough time.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

You know what would increase ratings moreso than a weekly gimmick? NOT burying the whole roster in favor of John Cena


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy shit look at the worldwide trending topics on twitter, all but 2 of em are about WWE. mason ryan is #1 and batista chants is up there too haha


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

CM Punk's promo was BRILLIANT but the show has gone downhill since then...I want to go to sleep now after watching this crap...zzzzzzz


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

2 rigged shows in 2 weeks whooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> He said PG, ass is over!


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Henry just buried pg


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this some sort of joke?

Ads

Mark Henry speaks

Ads

Kane v Mark Henry in some b/s contest

More ads


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Whatever match they choose, it should have the Sexual Chocolate theme played over the top.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Hurry up and kill brand extensions... Get rid of all the dead weight and start over in a way...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who keeps voting for the commercial breaks? Knock it off!


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Henry just buried pg


:lmao

give me mae young's hand


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Did I just hear Lawler say "you still have time to vote...nobody has"?


I didn't hear that. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

OPTION B: DEY SAID WRASSLINGG ohno


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

it says ass in his fucking theme you AE marks 

(and yes I know half of you are kidding)


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somebody gonna get they bum spanked


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Drew McIntyre Plz!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WHERE IS RTRUTH???? :cuss:

WTF IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This show is obviously aimed for children.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The reason we had another ad break is because nobody voted in the first break. Because NOBODY FUCKING CARES ABOUT MARK HENRY AND KANE!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

R-Truth is the Zookeepah rated PG-13


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

remember......we did this!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wos-dDxpJlQ


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Mark Henry is a pretty good speaker
> 
> They need to give him some more mic time


Mark Henry was great during his Sexual Chocolate/Feud with D-Lo phase IMO


"I think I got a Brainyeurism or something!"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL. They needed another commercial break to count all the ratings juggernaut texts for Mark Henry.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Who keeps voting for the commercial breaks? Knock it off!


i believe that was option d.....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nobody bothered to vote hence the extra ad break.


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

It would be hilarious if there was no match and WWE was trolling Henry again


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If this was Attitude Era imagine the contests Sexual Chocolate could be in?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else really excited of the prospect of the Kane-Mark Henry match...nah, me neither. If anyone actually votes in this poll they've got more money than sense


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Drew McIntyre Plz!!!


you must really want the show to hit bottom


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> They just had a fucking commercial lol


Well since nobody voted they had to.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

all in all... said:


> somebody gonna get they bum spanked


lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR RIOT!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> The305MVP
> Power to the people? Didn't the "people" vote for Low-Ki aka Kaval to be the NXT break out star?


BURRRRRRRRN


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

were back...please someone...vote


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

YES. Thank god. 30 seconds and get it over with.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Get the fuc


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arm wresting match? LMAO.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Arm wrestling? Lame.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO! YES! This hopefully won't take more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Hell yeah, the arm wrestle.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

My guess is if Zack Ryder is in a poll he will be up against Santino in order to make him lose. With the general populus there's no doubt Santino is more popular.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Kane vs. Mark Henry in an arm wrestling match.




This is the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

This should be fun


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is pathetic


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Match of the year coming up


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

yayyyyy 20 bucks mark henry cheats hahaha


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Rtruth? We need him to go off on little jimmy and jenny because they have the "power" to vote in whatever gimmick match they want him in.

Also why are the doing this? They should be building to MITB or summerslam.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ all the boos


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

If Mark Henry loses this......


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Arm wrestling got the Cena pop. "yaaaaaaaaa(booooooooo)aaaaay"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arm wrestling. Yeah.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, this should be fun.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait Wait Wait. 

Arm Wrestling, Body Slam Contest, or Over the Top Challenge? 

Who the fuck cares?!?!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

if they keep this shit up the fans are going to get brutal

they are going to shit all over this arm wresting bull shit. I sense restlessness


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Arm wrestling lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Should have been a political debate match. Kane would have owned.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It would be hilarious if the polls showed up 
Body Slam match 0%
Arm Wrestling Match 0%
Over The Top Rope Match 0%


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't freak out guys, the commercial breaks during Raw will always get the same amount of time each show. All these breaks mean is that later in the show we are going to have less breaks and more wrestling, probably during the main event.

Chill out.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What is this shit? Hurry up already.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THIS IS A JOKE! A JOKE!!!!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Should have been cena v henry, arm wrestle for wwe title.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

"Mark Henry barely flinched" Probably because he got all that out his system the first pyro explosion.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Should have been a political debate match. Kane would have owned.


with joey styles moderating? hahaha


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

so rigged. they fucking have teh arm wrestling thing....


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

No I just want true wrestling talent to hit the show, so yes give us drew vs zack guaranteed to be the best match of the night!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



all in all... said:


> you must really want the show to hit bottom


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

A where should Randy Orton goto match

A The papers
B The papers
C The papers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"This is stupid chants".

Nice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is stupid chants


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

THIS IS STUPID :lmao


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Knew it. We are gonna get a repeat of Henrys last Arm Wrestling contest, watch. The classic "stomp on the toe and/or throw the table out of the way when you are close to losing" from Henry.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

"This is stupid" chants


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This is stupid chants! lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"This is Stupid!" Chant

Fucking LOL!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

This is stupid chants


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

coulda been worse


coulda been an armPIT match


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TheORKINMan said:


> My guess is if Zack Ryder is in a poll he will be up against Santino in order to make him lose. With the general populus there's no doubt Santino is more popular.


Nah seeing as people like Cena back him up and say he should get a push Vince will be a cunt and put him in the same vote as Cena for the main event.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Great chant.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

THIS IS STU PID


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

great chants


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ARM-WRESTLING.....LOL.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This is stupid!
This is stupid!
This is stupid!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

In this stupid match, doesn't the heel just keep pulling away, then the face wins, then it ends in a brawl?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao This is stupid


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

THIS IS STUPID

YHEAH VINCE you dumb cunt.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL "This is stupid" chants!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The only arm wrestling match that was worth watching was Jacqueline vs. Sable. She dumped the table on Sable! That bitch!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoaoooo this is stupid chants


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I officially love this crowd.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

"THIS IS STUPID!" :lmao


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

This is stupid chants, cant agree more.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

"this is stupid" chants


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

leon79 said:


> A where should Randy Orton goto match
> 
> A The papers
> B The papers
> C The papers


lmao.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

THIS IS STUPID chants!! Now that's power to the people


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am loving this crowd. "This is stupid" chants :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

next match

ryder and chavo in a....

A. Catch kiss match
B. Pin the tail on the donkey match
C. Sewing match

Vote now


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

maybe by the end of the night we can get a "Change the Channel" chant going?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this is stoopid lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it just me, or did I hear "This is Stupid" chants?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i agree so agree lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah 54% of the vote was for this while the audience chants this is stupid. Is the voting going by the Electoral College?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I fucking love Baltimore.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

One of the best crowds ever this year.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

awesome chants!


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

didnt know this was a grab ass match smh


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

this is stupid couldn't agree more...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

May we get a "CHANGE THE CHANNEL" chant?


IT LOOKED LIKE A THIGH~


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

The WWE Live experience!!! You gotta love it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THIS 
IS
STUPID


THIS 
IS 
STUPID


THIS 
IS 
STUPID


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

This crowd is more entertaining than the matches at this point.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I LOVE the "this is stupid!!" chants!! Go BALTIMORE!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Lovin' this crowd right now.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol @ Booker right now. He sounds horny. "Awww look at dat right dere"


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

What an intense arm wrestling match


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is stupid chants...............


BUT YOU GUYS VOTE FOR IT!!!! :lol


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG AN ARM WRESTLING CONTEST TURNED INTO A BRAWL WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

we want wrestling chants lol


----------



## David1291 (Jun 19, 2011)

day bicept look like a thigh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I know we aren't even to the normal start of Raw, but the only way to salvage this show is R Truth in a debate.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Didn't Mark Henry already do this....?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

who didn't see this stupid ass ending coming.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok the "this is stupid" chant is one of the best chants I've heard in recent months LMAO


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh how predictable


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> If Mark Henry loses this......


didnt he lose to cena?


lol srs he is easily STILL the strongest guy in wwe...and its probably not close


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

4chan trolling WWE.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

best part of Raw has been Punk doing snow angels..geeez


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dang Henry hit him with the table


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

And they still manage to make it a twenty minute segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MOTYC right there, without a doubt.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

DQ in a arm wrestling match :lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

voted for a dq?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Big show in 3..2...1... ?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WOOP HIS ASS


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

People paid an admission ticket for this :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Once again,the average American proving how stupid they are.

NICE VOTES PEOPLE!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

If mark henry loses, they should stop calling him the strongest man


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is horrible. 

Mark Henry push number 812 in effect!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is hot garbage.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bring back the snow angels!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE can now edit that out and act like everyone thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Botchamania crowd tonight love it 


mark henry is trending


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

mark henry should be world champ


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Booker looks fresh in that blue suit haha


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Hahaha Booker got punked


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

not another Henry push. NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope later on we get to vote on what topic R-Truth gets to rant about for 20 minutes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip KANE


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Get him Bukkuh, Mark henry we coming for youuuuuuuuuuu .....aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Kane through a table thats cool!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at that black lady's expression.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Henry puts Show and kane through tables in consecutive nights and still not one person gives a fuck about him 

rofl @ that black bitch holy shit


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

.GIF THAT FACE NOW!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO at that woman :lmao


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

That face, haha.


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

I want them to show me all the phone numbers of the people that voted, not that I believe any 'votes' actually mattered tonight.... I just want to know who to thank for this piece of sh*t show. (Yeah I know, it's creative... or not so creative)


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

mark henry doing work. pair him with tyson kidd and the wwe can just rip off rob and big hahaha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Best audience close-up ever.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wild black girl face!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

That big black woman is extremely excited to have Mark Henry right in front of her.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random black lady excited for this.

Guess we know where Amber is.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

gif that black woman please.. lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol that woman is going to be the new shocked face photo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Henry is a monster lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

wtf was with that face


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

So Raven was so shocked rite der.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL booker t is a pussy.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who got suckered into thinking this could have been better than last night's PPV?

Raise your hands. I was totally conned. Now I just want to see this program hit fucking bottom, like a junkie prior to an intervention. 

"Vince...We need to talk. We're doing this because we love you..."


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that woman was obv a plant lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I *GOTTA* have a gif of the lady with the cell phone!!!

:lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HAHAHA loved the woman with the camera phone!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Someone has to make a gif of that woman.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

have they ever changed the script of the show cause it's so bad?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Mark Henry has never been as intense as he is now" 

Except for the 7 other times you've tried to push him as a monster heel that put people through announce tables.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait...has anyone questioned why Henry is on RAW? 

Sorry if this is too logical.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Washington DC will soon be like New York City no more WWE RAW or Smackdown only house shows if they keep up with this chants tonight..


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

so we can add Mark Henry now to the list of guys with a psycho/unstable persona gimmick?

God that list must be half the roster now....


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Let 'em suffer!! Henry for WHC!!! LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol @ that chicks face


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"Former partner" Kane? Did Lawler also say Kane and Henry used to ride together? :lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

mark henry is the GOAT


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ROFL @ that bitch :lmao


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

is any else seeing this trend of the angry black man in wwe? hahaha


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YOU THINK I PLAYIN WIT U? LET HIM SUFFA!! I WISH SOMEBODY WOOD!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That ladys face was more entertaining than the "match"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Intense from Marky.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Henry just said hes the best ever?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My Heart don't pump no Koolaide!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao My heart don't pump Kool-Aid!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Mark Henry talking shit.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

They might as well move Henry back to RAW, Smackdown already has a "omg I don't get what I deserve let me cry about it" heel.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

my heart dont pump kool aid ?????? lmaoooooo
helll nooo lmaoooo


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Falkono said:


> so we can add Mark Henry now to the list of guys with a psycho/unstable persona gimmick?
> 
> God that list must be half the roster now....


WWE calls it the 'heel' gimmick


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

My heart don't pump Kool-Aid.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

R-Truth, Mark Henry and Kharma really need to form a stable of angry black people who "don' get nuff respec"


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol did Mark Henry just say something about kool-aid?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

henry angry black man that was better than i expected


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The water bottle of doom.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How long is this segment gonna go? Wrap it up!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

henry's heart don't pump kool-aid


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Water bottle shots to the head never get any less hilarious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEAST


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena sold that water bottle more than the steel pipe...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

My heart don't pump kool Aid lmfao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao that was incredible


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't think i'll be watching RAW live again in the UK.
Awful stuff, just not worth staying up for.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark Henry is learning from R-truth.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

So WWE goin with another angry black guy angle whats next Kofi goes heel!! Lets hope it happens.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth up next. Awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many times have we seen Mark Henry built like an unstoppable monster, before he just gets hurt for most of the year?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm seriously starting to become a Mark Henry fan lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, Truth. Finally.

Cue all, the mocking of the ad for WM 27


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

Yay commercials!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark Henry dropping one liners galore :lmao:

"They'll be no peace as long as I'm doing this"
"My heart don't pump Kool-Aid"
"Let him suffer"


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

So the first hour of the show:

1. Punk making snow angels
2. Women bullshit
3. Batista vs. Bourne
4. Arm wrestling

Epic.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Washington DC will soon be like New York City no more WWE RAW or Smackdown only house shows if they keep up with this chants tonight..


Except that tonight's show is in Baltimore.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome truth next awesome


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

MoveMent said:


> Wait...has anyone questioned why Henry is on RAW?
> 
> Sorry if this is too logical.


I guess they're trying to push this Power to the People event as a multi-branded show. That's why Booker's there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LET HIM SUFFER. LOL at Henry going off.


Xapury said:


> LOL booker t is a pussy.


He didn't want to have to whoop ass in his business suit. He's professional right now. But best believe next week Mark Henry, HE COMIN FOR YOU N!GGA.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

O boy..another R-Truth incoherent rant


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

All he had to say was "I wash a nigg(a) would!" and he'd be a top star in my mind.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL I had to get off the couch and go to the forum after he mentioned Kool-Aid, thought I might be hearing things at first, I guess even he acknowledges that in his red gear he looked like the kool aid man.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Truth next, sweet.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

"Did you see dat!?

Dat, right dere!"


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

No one may want to hear it,
But i am hoping for a match for Zack Ryder still :/


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TRUTH FINALLY!!!!!

Truth has come to SAVE this show again!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

CharlieSheen said:


> WWE calls it the 'heel' gimmick


Wow

Next your be saying all they have for faces is superman gimmick!


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Wasn't the last peoples choice raw horrible as well? The whole show sucked except the end when The Nexus debuted.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> Lol @ that chicks face


lol the Reclining Years of Raven Simone


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I have to say, I was impressed by Henry there. I just hope this goes somewhere. He's been pushed this way quite a few times.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

VLR said:


> "Did you see dat!?
> 
> Dat, right dere!"


:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wheres an ECW crowd when you need one. They would surely be chanting 'Same old shit' by now.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the show been pretty good so far that arm wrestling turned out pretty good and the push of mark henry nice


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

these comments are 10x better then watching raw


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Considering how both last night went and how tonight is going, I wouldn't put it past to have Truth come out and say:

"Guys, I made a mistake. I'm sorreh. WASSUP?"


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

more commercial time in the first hour than wrest....i mean "sports-entertainment"


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

John Cena vs:

A. The Rock
B. Stone Cold
C. Tyler Reks

And Tyler Reks is the winner!


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

DLane said:


> these comments are 10x better then watching raw


Sad, but just about true


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

the only person that calls for a push in creative meetings is Vince...:lmao...he just loves him for some reason


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Except that tonight's show is in Baltimore.


Damn they in Baltimore, Ok Baltimore will end-up like NYC


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Are they building for a Kane/Big Show vs ADR/Mark Henry feud?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent said:


> All he had to say was "I wash a nigg(a) would!" and he'd be a top star in my mind.


They should of let Henry and Booker mouth off to each other a little bit.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

"IT'S ABOUT TO GET CRAZY ROUND HERE!" Oh, Mark Henry.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure wwefrank is my favorite poster on the whole site.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MoveMent said:


> All he had to say was "I wash a nigg(a) would!" and he'd be a top star in my mind.


:agree:



VLR said:


> "Did you see dat!?
> 
> Dat, right dere!"


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Booker get the tables


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Shut your whore mouth Michael Cole and leave Brian Pillman OUTTA DIS


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

bring back the spanish announce table!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lawler can't text anymore!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ehh if Daniel Bryan gets a match tonight then fine, I'll be happy. Otherwise.. this RAW sucks horrifically... but ya no what.. with the exception of the very end.. so did last years Viewers Choice RAW.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

FO'SHIZZLE!


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Wheres an ECW crowd when you need one. They would surely be chanting 'Same old shit' by now.


"Same old Shit" would be the nicest chant from an ECW crowd. All mics in the arena would have to be turned off.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

I like how Jerry dosnt have to wear a suit!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it does make a twisted sense to have 3 adverts in 20 minutees. If Mark Henry brings ratings imagine the amount of money WWE made from ad companies in that segment!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

all you Little Jimmy's


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"I beat his ass for 20 minutes and I still didn't win. Its a c-o-n-spiracy. I'm going back to TNA and wrestling under the name V-Veracity."


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

truth haha


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'M SOWRRY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Motosama said:


> "IT'S ABOUT TO GET CRAZY ROUND HERE!" Oh, Mark Henry.


I can't wait.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

VLR said:


> "Did you see dat!?
> 
> Dat, right dere!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lil jimmy time


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DA TROOOF SHALL SET YOU FREE!!!!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice R-Truth video package


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

VLR said:


>


Priceless


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I am a little jimmy.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They compared this fourth rate shithead to Pillman?

RAGE


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

" You're gonna get Got"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

shazzam!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn you, little Jimmy!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LIL JIMMEH


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mark Henry ass sweat for life. That was hilarious.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh ffs, Ryder was in a dark match... AGAIN.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

R-Truth...haunted by LIL Jimmy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Against me. SUPERMAN" that would have been so great if Cena said that.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Truth gettin' some cheers from my home crowd!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the truth shall set you free


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

R Truth = Tyler Durden now lol nice end to the video package


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

TROOF! YAY YAY YAY


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> I am a little jimmy.


With a little Jimmy I bet.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Everyone brought their Lil' Jimmies tonight. LOL


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

finally!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Holy Shit, They got the internet on this thing now?"


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

X-Static said:


> THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


oh yeah!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eventually Truth is going to slip up and instead of calling them Lil Jimmies, he'll call them '******'. lololol.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't see Capitol Punishment last night; was the whole "cup of water to the face" thing as pathetic as that vid package made it look?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that was the same kid from last night on the corner


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot more adults than Kids in Cena gear this week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ryder was in a dark match so that people couldn't vote for him. 

POWER. TO THE. PEOPLE.

Now, more Crazy Black Man talking.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who is the lady in Nightunter's signature? Maryse?

It's for science...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Gotta love Truth


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Eventually Truth is going to slip up and instead of calling them Lil Jimmies, he'll call them '******'. lololol.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

don't boo me, you should be booing yourselves


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Don't What Me!"


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

sirdangolot5 said:


> I didn't see Capitol Punishment last night; was the whole "cup of water to the face" thing as pathetic as that vid package made it look?


It was...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't what me!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The computer will get you


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't what me :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stop "whating" me LOL


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao R Truth is killing me


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"are ya'll haveing fun tonight?" "Yeaah...noooooo...." *indifference*


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Jessie Venture the RAW Gm, Truth is RIGHT!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I got okie docked my Lil Jimmy! :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Ryder was in a dark match so that people couldn't vote for him.
> 
> POWER. TO THE. PEOPLE.
> 
> Now, more Crazy Black Man talking.


Fucking hog shit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He got got by little jimmy

:lmao


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I GOT OKEYDOKED (?) BY A LITTLE JIMMY

I GOT GOT BY A LILTTLE JIMMY


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"I got got by little jimmy!"


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Of course he blames Little Jimmy. =D


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahahaha, I'm gonna start using the phrase "Okey Doked" more often


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

God damn I love R-Truth :lmao


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn you Little Jimmy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I GOT GOT BY LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

truth is awesome 'i got got by little jimmy'


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got got by Little Jimmy!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh Christ.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

"Stop whating mee"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

"I got Okie-Doked by little Jimmy"!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

"Don't what me

STOP WHAT-ING ME !! "

:lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

OH [email protected]!1!!!! YES~!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

STOP "WHAT!"-in ME!!!



Silent Alarm said:


> Who is the lady in Nightunter's signature?
> 
> It's for science...


Maryse


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Forum crash incoming.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can't wait.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"EVEN DEH MOMMA JIMMIES!!!"

Christian  More conspiracy theories FTW


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Christian?!!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

R-Truth vs
A. LiL Jimmy
B. LiL Jimmy
C. LiL Jimmy


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mama Jimmies!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He got got by Little Jimmy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Judging by that pop I guess the Christian heel turn isn't taking well.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Christian!? BAH GAWD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Total face pop. Man, WWE really jumped the gun on that heel turn.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Truth.. I feel where your coming from... DOG" ~ Christian. lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mama jimmies. Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"I feel where you're coming from, dawg!" LMAO!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Booker T:

"Did he call him dawg?"

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Its...its christian


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice pop for Christain I guess Raw didn't know he's a heel :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Christian and Truth vs Cena and Orton


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

What the hell is Christian doing here!? O_O


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

WHOA WHOA WHOA what a pop for Christian


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fucks christian doing out here


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CHRISTIAN THE MAN


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Tag team match coming up folks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh here comes captain dickhead


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL two former TNA Champions.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

christian needs to declare crazy hat fridays again


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I mark just a little bit every time I hear that "Goooo!" at the start of Christians entrance music.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesus christ christian, take that stupid shirt of and get a new theme song.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> R-Truth vs
> A. LiL Jimmy
> B. LiL Jimmy
> C. LiL Jimmy


:lmao


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

hahah Booker "did he call him dog"

Booker been announcing for weeks and has bite his tongue playing the gimmick and not keeping it real until now.

C'mon Booker, let it out!

Christian, We coming for you .....!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> "I got Okie-Doked by little Jimmy"!


TROOF pwns


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Christian is turning back into classic Christian



AND I LOVE IT


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian and r truth vs 1. cena and randy orton, 2. primo and carlito or 3. slater and gabriel?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Christian really REALLY needs a more heelish theme. 

Obvious tag team match is obvious.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheap heat.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"WHATCHA NEED?"

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I blame the Baltimore Orioles as well.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Christian saying dog crashed the forum. lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I call John Cena & Orton vs Truth & Christian


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

R. truth is ready to roll on some fools for Christian!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nightunter said:


> It was...


Dear God...fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Shut the hell up King.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

C-O-N-SPIRICY


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they should put these two on Coast to coast am


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> R-Truth vs
> A. LiL Jimmy
> B. LiL Jimmy
> C. LiL Jimmy


D. All of the above!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian/truth. best promo ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I love R. Truth! Stop laughing at me! Maybe in Canada...


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe in Canada they don't have Little Jimmies!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This is fucking gold.

He got got by Little Jimmy, STOP LAUGHING AT ME!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerry Lawler please SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

God R Truth is great. Its so sad. WWE has all of these outstanding heels, Punk, Miz, Truth, Christian. And they ignore them in favor of continually pushing two stale faces


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait...Miz just got a pop?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth is fucking gold as a heel


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

R-Truth genuinely makes me lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lil Jimmys, only in America!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, Truth got got by Little Jimmy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I GOT GOT BY LIL JIMMY!!!"

"STOP LAUGIN AT ME!!!

:lmao LIL JIMMY CHANT

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Miz!!!!! finally to save this segment...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And here comes Miz to ruin the segment.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

really? really?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"Maybe in Canada, they don't have Little Jimmies." R-Truth, you are gold sir.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

6 man tag match?

miz/truth/christian vs cena/orton/riley


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Truth *Bows*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

a) why is Christian on RAW? b) when did he turn heel?


this is my first RAW since Extreme Rules so yeah, im a little out of it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol there are no Little Jimmy's in Canada LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now the guy who got beat by his former bag-carrier, the Miz.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

A really good pop for Miz?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Riley/Cena/Orton vs. Miz/Truth/Christian incoming.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

stop laughing at me


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol @ the crowd going really.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So everyone that lost last night has a bone to pick?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL! "You see... maybe in Canada.. they don't have Little Jimmys..." 

Audience: "Little Jimmy!... Little Jimmy!"

queue music: "AWESOME...."

Miz: REALLY?

Radiance: "REALLY!"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-ri 3:16 better come out and beat all of them up


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz with a big-ass pop?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Woah Miz got an even bigger pop then Christian


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

R Truth is corpsing .

CALL FOR THE MAN


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Where's Teddy Long at so we can make a tag-team main event, playa.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I got got by lil jimmy :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good 'ol Miz


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

R-Truth, Christian, and the Miz in one promo. This is great. Wish I would've got tickets to this in addition to Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Miz getting a face pop too. Sometimes smarky crowds really don't help the product.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cena Orton and Riley vs Miz, Christian and Truth inc


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Fantastic a shitty 6 man tag for the main event. Great..


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Everything about this show has been great so far except for the actual matches


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MIZ!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Unsuccswesfull?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> 6 man tag match?
> 
> miz/truth/christian vs cena/orton/riley


Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome chants?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

que alex riley and his awesome music


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Vent quite good for Miz in crowd reaction


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How dare you!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

How dare who?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

really is so over


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome chants?! Also this promo is getting really really shitty god damn


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

6-MAN TAG.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL I love it when heels argue with each other.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my fucking god, I love all three of these guys. This is amazing.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Loud noises!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO, THIS IS FUCKING COMEDY GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Truth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ this


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JIMMY!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JIMMY!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy Jesus...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome chants!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

This promo is absolute gold!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

spongebob


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit Truth is making this segment


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A little Heel On Heel On Heel action. 

This is the best promo of the year so far!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Segment of the year right now.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh my god, this is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao

These guys have stolen the show!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol troof


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell has this turned into?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Brilliant! :lmao


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

truth FTW!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf is going on here????? lmaooo


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh this is golden


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

THIS ISN'T EVEN FUCKING SMACKDOWN! TEDDY LONG GET THE FUCK OFF.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Christian vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz in a Triple Threat

Winner: John Cena


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't laughed this hard at the WWE in ages.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm cracking up :lmao this is good


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

6 man tag


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O hey the smackdown GM on RAW. But I guess he has power anyway.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY!

TROOF owns all :lamo


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

randy riley randy riley rand riley JIMMY!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

How dare me! haha


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LMAO_


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ROOOFLLLLL!that was epic!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This promo fucking owns. :lmao


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

rofl


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That was literally the funniest thing. Ever. Oh my god. 

Randy. Riley. JIMMY!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

That promo was ok until the end RUINED it!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*WTF IS THIS..I DONT EVEN...*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

why is the smackdown GM making main event matches on Raw?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hhahahaha I have to say that I enjoyed that little back and forth between Truth, Christian & Miz.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

LOL! THIS SEGMENT IS GOLD


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ahhhhh, fuck Long, should have just left the three of them on the stick all night, definitely better than any shitty match so far.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This has been a really good Raw for heels.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I called this!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fucking teddy long go and die


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

REALLY RILEY RANDY JIMMY???


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

teddy long, always wrong


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody tell Miz to put on some damn pants!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow i though teddy long was smackdown's gm


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This is some funny shit :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why is teddy long allowed to make matches on RAW?

saw this match coming


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

What type of match Playa? you just said a 6 man tag you dumb fuck


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I TOTALLY DIDNT SEE THIS COMING!!!!1!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Why bury them individually when we can do all 3 at once?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Teddy Long's suit looked like an insides of a Butchered Cow.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

haha that was actully pretty damn good


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

EVERYONE saw that match coming.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

give that match 5 mins


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Miz-Truth-Christian = Gold


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ Cole bitching.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Teddy Long loves his tag main events.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Teddy can announce matches on Raw?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow that segment crashed the forum. R-Truth for PRESIDENT!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

One of the greatest matches we've had on Raw!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know who's worst, Teddy or the anonymous GM.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Geeee, I wonder which choice wins this vote?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Actually teddy long, we would rather see them blabber than watch your shitty 6 man tag match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Teddy Long is even more annoying than the Anonymous GM.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Really funny segment.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh great more kofi and dolph


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats an obvious B


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

really? 

riley!

...randy

would have rather seen these three in triple threat rather than lame 5 minute 6 man tag


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They should of let Henry and Booker mouth off to each other a little bit.


Booker got a away with it once, its should be Henry's turn!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

That was awesome. REALLY?

Vickie banned from ringside, 100%.


----------



## airtrent73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, never thought the day would come, but for once I have to agree with Michael Cole.

WHAT THE HELL IS TEDDY LONG DOING MAKING DECISIONS ON RAW????????????????????????????????????????:cussin:


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

2 out of 3 please


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was Brilliant, i take it Riley ain't hurt then.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure which choice I like the best


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

best segment in a long time on RAW.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

'Vickie banned from ringside' match?


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

6 man tag match... Really? Who woulda thunk it... I mean I didn't think that would happen as soon as all three of them were in the ring together. Not at all.


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

That exchange between the three of them was absolutely horrendous, and absolutely HILARIOUS.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Oh my god this segment actually made me laugh like hell. WWE has only done this like 5 or 6 times since 2007.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So when can the people vote to have Zach Ryder in action? Was there a choice D for everything I didn't know about?


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Cena and Orton burying Truth,Miz and Christian hmmm..... how about FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!! WWE THINK OF A BETTER MAIN EVENT LAZY RETARDS


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

They needed Miz in that match to be the jobber


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope B is the right choice


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Why would B be an option? I thought Vickie was kicked to the curb as of last Monday


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Inertia said:


> Teddy Long loves his tag main events.


Hes so boring as a GM.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Actually teddy long, we would rather see them blabber than watch your shitty 6 man tag match.


That was the highlight thus far... Christian my favorite, R-Truth my second favorite and Miz has been great on the mic lately... Love the "Really?"!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

137 in the first hour? What happened? I forgot it started an hour early.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

That was actually a fun segment.

Main event is gonna be a pop fest. This is a really good crowd. Hates Cena, loves Miz. Bunch of smarks...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Truth really had me in tears, in that segment.

The mad cunt.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

VLR said:


>


The moment I saw that on tv, I was like, "Somebody better make a gif out of this." :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hmmm i wonder who's gonna get the pin in that match :eye roll:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

That was the greatest promo of all time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

To interfere in the main event.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

C'mon Vince. Give us Kofi vs Ziggler 2 outta 3


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Teddy should have just joined them in the ring and started yelling PLAYA!.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jordo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

And why three hours two weeks in a row? Are they testing the waters in case they ditch Sy Fy and go with three hours of sh*t instead?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Blaaaaaaaaah, better not strip Dolph already


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

astrosfan said:


> Why would B be an option? I thought Vickie was kicked to the curb as of last Monday


Stone Cold was just testing Ziggler. He didn't really fire Vickie.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

main event to be a pillow fight match am calling it


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

1 hour and 15 minutes into Raw and it has been one giant fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> hmmm i wonder who's gonna get the pin in that match :eye roll:


I got my money on a little jimmy heel turn helping r-truth get the pin on cena.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I must give it to Miz, Christian and Truth for being complete professionals and not cracking up at least once. That promo was fucking awesome, my stomach hurts from laughing.

And WTF Teddy Long you're not the Raw GM so don't make the matches, as soon as Miz came out there you know right away it was a 3 on 3 and you knew who they were facing too...wonder which team will win *rolls eyes*


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

crap..........just tuned in. I also forgot about the 3 hour thing tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They've got to be thinking Christian, Miz and Truth as a stable right now. I know I am.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

I predict that B will win. But I'm not sure if that's a good thing...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

lou76 said:


> 1 hour and 15 minutes into Raw and it has been one giant fpalm


You didn't see Capitol Punishment. This is gold in comparison.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I like Teddy Long and everything, but the dude takes to long in announcing the opponents. Even a brain dead person could figure out that they were facing Cena, Orton and Riley long before he got it out.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome crowd also, was missing last night


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

gotta respect teddy though. its not his show but he knows to keep things in order...../sarcasm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CrotchChop said:


> crap..........just tuned in. I also forgot about the 3 hour thing tonight.


you didn't miss much


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

Who else wants a "I GOT GOT by Little Jimmy" T-shirt.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I got my money on a little jimmy heel turn helping r-truth get the pin on cena.


:lmao BOOK IT.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Still waitn for McIntyre!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mark henry still trending


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

everytime i hear " you know it's the mack militant, ready to get it on" I know it will be awful


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I like this announcing trio of King, Booker and Cole.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vicki's body looks great now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cole should make some fat jokes about King. That fak shit has no room to call someone fat, let alone someone who has lost alot of weight.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vickie. So fucking hot.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vickie's smaller than Dolph.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn Vickie is looking nice


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jordo said:


>


:lmao YES!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

A have a sneeky feeling Cena,Orton and Riley might just scrap a win

GET the fuck of my screen you FAT PIG


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

astrosfan said:


> Why would B be an option? I thought Vickie was kicked to the curb as of last Monday


No. Didn't you hear Austin say he was only kidding at the end of that segment last week?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> crap..........just tuned in. I also forgot about the 3 hour thing tonight.


missed Kane and Mark Henry having an arm wrestle, bout it...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Vickie is fucking hot now I would hit it!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Still waitn for McIntyre!!


LOL keep waiting, he was the chosen one to have a Dark Match with Ryder earlier.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you know, Vickie ain't that bad looking....but she chooses the ugliest, most unflattering clothes possible and that brings her down a good 3 points on the ol 1-10 scale


and her voice knocks another point off


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

Mr. Perfect image.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought Dolph ditched Vickie?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mmm, Vickie...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

inb4fatjokes vickie banned at ringside am calling it


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dolph always looks so right with a midcard belt.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm starting to like Dolph, or maybe I've just accepted his existence.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

YOU KNOW ITS THE MACK DILIGENT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph needs to grow a beard


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus Vickie is shrinking. Of course King will still bust out 7 or 8 fat jokes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would do Vickie now. :side: there, I said it.


Someone please tell Lawler he isn't funny. PLEASE...if Cole does it he will become my favorite commentator of all the times.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> They've got to be thinking Christian, Miz and Truth as a stable right now. I know I am.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> They've got to be thinking Christian, Miz and Truth as a stable right now. I know I am.


Lol, I was thinking that too.

Promo of the year, definitely.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

Somebody put on Twitter that Mae Young's hand must have not given Mark a Father's Day card.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Jerry, she's not fat anymore...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Fuck Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Why can't they give kofi the angry bad ass gimmick he had when feuding with Randy Orton?


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Kofi vs Ziggler part 47953


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

West Africa? Please, Kofi is from one the whitest, Richest towns in Massachusetts-Winchester.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Still no clue why King is making fat jokes. Great job on the anti bullying campaign WWE you fuckwits.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TKOW said:


> Fuck Jerry Lawler.


This.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck yes


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Announce table no-sold Henry's bodyslam to Kane?!

2 out of 3?! Hell yeah.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait, an actual REAL match?!?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Common sense is tingling


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome. 2 out of 3 falls is a PPV caliber match.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Kofi vs Dolph 2/3 falls? AWESOME!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Where the fuck is Ryder?


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Still no clue why King is making fat jobs. Great job on the anti bullying campaign WWE you fuckwits.


no no this is entertainment....like a movie hahaha


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope Ziggler retains, Kofi is good but he needs to actually have a feud rather just randomly go for the title time after time.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

2 out of 3.

Awesome.

And more Vickie = More awesome.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice choice!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

wtf 2 out of 3 falls?! WHAT IS THIS RATIONAL VOTING FROM THE WWE UNIVERSE?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was shocking.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's official:

The Trolls own the polls.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

2/3 falls FUCK YEAH


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

YES!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Why the hell is black ref in the crowd?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

This is my favorite type of match, why does that lame Kofi have to be involved


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

3-1 odds one of those fat drunks with the NWO shirts jumps the barricade.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit! 

the good option won?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

chr1st0 said:


> missed Kane and Mark Henry having an arm wrestle, bout it...


CM Punks Snow Angels highlight of the night


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think these are rigged actually...I was expecting Cara, Vickie gone...but maybe that's what WWE wants us to believe...idk...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, an actual good vote.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Why the hell is black ref in the crowd?


I was thinking the same exact thing


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

I'm down with the 2/3 falls match. I don't know how Kofi would have won a Submission match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'll hand it to WWE. At least they haven't chosen the obvious in some of these choices. Option B was obvious, but they swerved instead.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally a real match.

Too bad its one we have already seen 1000 times.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ughhhhhhhhh, blinded by the YELLOW!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King stay with the fat jokes about Vicky. I wonder if he has looked in mirror recently

The "WWE Universe" finally gets on right btw


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cmon Kofi. Kick his ass!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

lic05 said:


> LOL keep waiting, he was the chosen one to have a Dark Match with Ryder earlier.


Sweet anthoer superstars match


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You know what's so crazy?

Last year at this time Kofi & Dolph were feuding on SmackDown over the Intercontinental title.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

2 out of 3 falls, I can dig this sucka!!!!!


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Jordo said:


>


reminds me of


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder if Ziggler gets to keep thi title longer than his last one.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Shoulda been Daniel Bryan. Fuck Kofi!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Its like watching 2 fast 2 furious with kofi and his neons


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This could be a potential MOTY candidate.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Why the hell is black ref in the crowd?


Troof hired him to keep the lil' Jimmy's in order.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

They should have started with the Punk intro, cut the crap they gave us for the first hour, and then done the Christian, R-Truth, and Miz promo, then this match... 2 hour raw was all they needed... You know you're doomed when it is a 3 hour show because they hvae a lot of time to fill...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're going to make fat jokes, at least make them witty. King's is neither funny or witty.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder how many times these guys have fought. Not that im complaining, as i do enjoy their matches.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What does Cole think a bird's eye view is?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

COME ON DOLPH, FINISH HIM !!!!!!!!!!!! (2 out 3 times)


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

knuPMC said:


> reminds me of


prob related


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

God damn, for a supposed face, Lawler is being a massive PRICK.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Snow Angels is trending on Twitter? WTF???fpalm


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Is next week's "RAW Roulette" edition of the show yet another three-hour special?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Beelzebubs said:


> I wonder if Ziggler gets to keep thi title longer than his last one.


It already is longer


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Evolution said:


> This could be a potential MOTY candidate.


Nope. This match = same spots from their other million matches


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

2 falls during commercial.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

TKOW said:


> Is next week's "RAW Roulette" edition of the show yet another three-hour special?


thankfully only 2 hours


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah guys, visit Scotland!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Woohooo My Welfare check got direct deposited!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> COME ON DOLPH, FINISH HIM !!!!!!!!!!!! (2 out 3 times)


COME ON *KOFI*, FINISH HIM !!!!!!!!!!!! (2 out 3 times)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't Kofi just lose the U.S championship?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

TKOW said:


> Is next week's "RAW Roulette" edition of the show yet another three-hour special?


Nope. Back to two hours next week.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

sirdangolot5 said:


> God damn, for a supposed face, Lawler is being a massive PRICK.


I guess Vince doesn't realize calling someone fat is being a bully...nice anti-bullying campaigns Vincent


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> 2 falls during commercial.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone else think Ziggler looks like Billy Gunn???


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

DLane said:


> thankfully only 2 hours


Thank God for that.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

how much 'wrestling' has actually gone on in this first half hour? im going to put it at 20 minutes maybe less.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was half right.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerry as a heel commentator was aboslutley golden. As a face commentator he is absolutley awful.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

First fall in the break? Brilliant.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> It already is longer


Oh yeah


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

pinfall during a commercial :lmao


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good show so far im liking it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao They had a fall during the break


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

wow fall during commercial


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A fall during the ads? Fuck off.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Yoooo they really did a pinfall during commercial


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

haha fall during the break.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Jeez, Ziggy already won the first fall during the break. Good grief.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao 1 fall DURING the commercial

supreme booking


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW really. A pinfall while on commercial break.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

a fall occurred during a commercial break???? history has been made lol


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

oh great good thing they had the first fall already


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

NOICE drop kick, Ziggy!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ziggler got a sweet dropkick


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

First fall happens during commercial. Holy TNA Batman!!!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

TKOW said:


> Is next week's "RAW Roulette" edition of the show yet another three-hour special?


No. It starts at 9:00 pm EDT.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Didn't Kofi just lose the U.S championship?


It's called a rematch.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol a pin during commercial lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> WOW really. A pinfall while on commercial break.


Pathetic isnt it. SMH


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


>


Woohooo My Welfare check got direct deposited![/QUOTE]

Wow...really brave with your e-thugging! Wouldn't say that I real life would ya?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vickie is looking sexy as hell tonight, wouldn't mind seeing her in playboy in a milf edition.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

They missed a fall because of the commercial break?!?! Gimme a break, WWE! Too many damn commercials!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice match here, fo realz. Don't know why I see so much Ziggles hate around here. Also lol at Cole making good points about bad decisions


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

when does vickie interfere?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love when Booker gets all hyped up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Booker T Is dreadful on commentary.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Gotta love booker!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love when Booker does his Kel impression. "AWWWWW here it go'!"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

sirdangolot5 said:


> Nice match here, fo realz. Don't know why I see so much Ziggles hate around here. Also lol at Cole making good points about bad decisions


Maybe because he wrestles the same person every week. Gets boring after awhile zzz


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cole definitely the most rational voice on the commentary table :lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Woohooo My Welfare check got direct deposited!
> 
> Wow...really brave with your e-thugging! Wouldn't say that I real life would ya?


Lol! You ain't right!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Pathetic isnt it. SMH


TNA level idiocy, really.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lawler is unbearable.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

imagine soccer going to an ad break and coming back and saying "btw guys, while u were gone a goal"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Vickie is looking sexy I would hit it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Woohooo My Welfare check got direct deposited!


Wow...really brave with your e-thugging! Wouldn't say that I real life would ya?[/QUOTE]

No, *I wouldn't Say that I real Life. 
*

I would say I wouldn't say that in real life.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That segment was the funniest thing Ive seen in a while. R-Truth, Christian and Miz own the mic. So funny. I think it's time to for a face turn for Miz, even I was going 'Really?'


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Booker "It's like 0-0 now"


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Venomous said:


> anyone else think Ziggler looks like Billy Gunn???


More like


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

his head bounced of the steel (surrounded by padding)


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio is go to win the 3 way match on raw tonight.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Love vickies cleavage


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Booker really wants to like Kofi lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"He's Melting" lol


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This Raw has sucked balls so far, I was expecting that, typical main event being a tag match, lame vote choices, not like it matters since the whole thing is rigged anyway. At least that r-truth, miz, christian segment was funny same with Punks, WWE is a huge joke.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol wtf @ this match


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> More like


i vill break youuuuu


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Where is RAW tonight? I'm digging this crowd.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler can sell a mean dropkick.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Ziggler reminds me of Sid Vicious.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a great match


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Booker thought it was over with the fucking back splash?! Are you fucking serious?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match so far


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Dolph Ziggler". His name makes me embarrassed to be a fan of wrestling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Delirious is going to sue Kofi now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shadows Over Hell


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DLane said:


> i vill break youuuuu


Quote fail.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> imagine soccer going to an ad break and coming back and saying "btw guys, while u were gone a goal"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXp9wPgZVOM&feature=related


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Delirious


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Look at this slow ref.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

If it were rigged, Cara would have wrestled, and Vickie wouldn't be at ringside right now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

two fingers...huh


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Ref stopped counting before Zig even touched the ropes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bullshit. He just needs to wins and he already has one!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Where is RAW tonight? I'm digging this crowd.


Baltimore.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> More like


Lol yea him too.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Quote fail.


paraphrase?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow @ the way that match ended.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match right there. Ziggler is great. 

That match was the saving grace of an otherwise terrible show.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

a dq in the arm wrestle and now this....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I love how the WWE decides to have all these bullshit tag matches with their main eventers but doesn't give a flying fuck about their actual tag team division or titles....


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

match ends in dq...of course


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

and..........they end it in a DQ.........


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If you take a sip everytime Booker saids right there, you would easliy be dead by now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DLane said:


> paraphrase?!


"I *must* break you."


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shit finish


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shouldnt matter...he won 2 of 3


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

well done you voted for another DQ good job wwe universe


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

That doenst make any snece

Kofi Kingston still wins 2-1, teh title is hsi wether one of teh falls is dq'd or not.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like Ziggler as heel champion lol

always does sum sneaky shit to keep his tittle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

trouble in paradise!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

There one chance to have a quality match and they fuck it up by ending it in a DQ.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match show been good so far


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> imagine soccer going to an ad break and coming back and saying "btw guys, while u were gone a goal"


Lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CC91 said:


>


Woah. Two thumbs way up.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler is an amazing seller.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> "I *must* break you."


well ive been quoting this wrong since i first saw it. hahahaha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

all in all... said:


> shouldnt matter...he won 2 of 3


Can't win the title on a DQ. Watch the Hart Foundation vs British Bulldogs.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> I like Ziggler as heel champion lol
> 
> always does sum sneaky shit to keep his tittle


Just like every other heel champion!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CC91 said:


>


What has been seen can never be un-seen


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cole WEHHH WEHH WEHHHH WEHHH WEHH :lmao


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

did vince russo book that dq finish? lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Since when was there DQ rules in a 2 out of 3 falls match


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

CC91 said:


>


HAWT!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Baltimore.


Cool. Baltimore > DC


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can't lose a title by DQ, unless you get pinned, but you can't lose the title if you're pinned and DQ'd. 

Oh WWE Logic. #FAILBOAT


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Booker T Is dreadful on commentary.


i disagree i mean he has his overuse of "aww goodness" but I love that he makes an effort to focus on in ring psychology more than anyone else and he's passionate. I like booker on commentary.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish there was a poll to pick the anonymous GM.


And that Vickie photo is clearly photoshopped nerds.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good match, fan of Ziggler and happy he retained. Also liked Kofi hitting the Shadows over Hell. Vickie is getting hotter, I would tap it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler sells so well, it's awesome !


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

OOOO. SUBMISSION. Anaconda Vice FTW!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Surely no DQ?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Submission plx just so Punk can break out the Vice!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Um, aren't triple threats no DQ as standard?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, isn't no dq automatically apart of a triple threat match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole just isn't going to fucking stop with Cole & the Raw GM are they?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DLane said:


> well ive been quoting this wrong since i first saw it. hahahaha


 It's understandable, really. It's funny though that a guy who has like five lines in a movie can still get misquoted.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

3 guys in one match that can actually westle..whoooooooooooooo


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i thought a triple threat was already no dq? or do i play the video game too much?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

falls count any where please


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

If this is a submission match, how would Mysterio win? lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

isn't all 3 way matches no dq matches


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

No Disqualification?? WWE are so fucking stupid it's unreal.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Kofi/Dolph is a very nice feud and focusing on it also elevates the US title. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I liked the finish. Showed the WWE Universe that Ziggler can win a match as a heel both clean and dirty. Both ways well. Makes him look strong as a heel character imo. More depth in different potential feuds.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Since when was there DQ rules in a 2 out of 3 falls match


Since forever. Like I said, British Bulldogs vs Hart Foundation on SNME had the same result.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Cool. Baltimore > DC


Gotta agree (slight bias because I'm from Baltimore). But I was at Capitol Punishment last night and the crowd was dead compared to tonight. Definitely would've preferred to be at Raw if I knew that the crowd was gonna be like this.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Triple threat is no DQ anyway for fucks sake...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aren't triple threat matches automatically No-DQ? :side: Fuck this company


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to watch that Truth, Christian and Miz segment again.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match coming now this show really picking up


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Buckley said:


> *I wish there was a poll to pick the anonymous GM.
> *
> 
> And that Vickie photo is clearly photoshopped nerds.


How the hell would that work?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

triple threats are no dq anyways


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I kinda feel sorry for the Smackdown Crew. They have been working a lot of overtime lately with these three hour raws and capital punishment yesterday.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I wish there was a poll to pick the anonymous GM.
> 
> 
> And that Vickie photo is clearly photoshopped nerds.


nope










here somewhat large arms give it away.

shes been slimming down for like the last year


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Triple threat should be good, either falls count anywhere or no dq could be good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RKO696 said:


> If this is a submission match, how would Mysterio win? lol


ARMBAR


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

EBboy™;9860466 said:


> Wait, isn't no dq automatically apart of a triple threat match?


Vince doesn't think we know dont that..lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Falls count anywhere


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken but aren't triple threat matches no dq anyway?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO696 said:


> If this is a submission match, how would Mysterio win? lol


He wouldn't. That's the point.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Aren't triple threat matches automatically No-DQ? :side: *Fuck this company*


Lmao. I feel your pain.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

IRELAND VIDEO PACKAGE. IRELAND CONFIRMED FOR PUSH


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Aren't triple threat matches already no dq?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*HAS ANYBODY MENTIONED THAT A TRIPLE THREAT IS ALWAYS NO DQ? JUST THOUGHT I'D INFORM YOU ALL.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Decent liitle match from Kofi/Dolph there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Dante said:


> Triple threat should be good, either falls count anywhere or no dq could be good.


Triple threat is no DQ lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

So far the only highlughts of the night is the Christian/R-Truth/Miz Promo and Ziggler/Kingston match.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Punk will win. I'm sure WWE thinks he'll be forever grateful for being squashed by Cena at a PPV.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Woah. Two thumbs way up.


You mean two thumbs IN!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CMPunk665 said:


> How the hell would that work?


Three choices for the GM. This anonymous shit has been dry for so long, and I wouldn't even care if they just randomly picked someone.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

hoping for submish or FCA.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCK YEAH! MOCKLES!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

alexnvrmnd said:


> You mean two thumbs IN!


Oh man, I've been giving green rep all night, and you're the latest. :lmao


I just marked out for HBK music.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK on RAW next week? Fuck yes.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

HBK?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright hbk


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

HBK next week!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Why was Shawn Michaels being attacked by red sperm in that clip?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

should be a great match come on punk or ADR


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck yea HBK wooooo


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Welp next Monday just got awesome


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vegas isn't very holy Shawn!!!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

plus, arent all the poll options include no dq as well?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> So far the only highlughts of the night is the Christian/R-Truth/Miz Promo and Ziggler/Kingston match.


1 more than last night...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully he superkicks Del Rio again.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

jesus raw roulette and hbk??? ratings need a jumpstart i guess


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Still no Ricardo


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HBK!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CC91 said:


>


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit i marked so hard for a second when i heard HBKs music and couldnt see the tv


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank god HBK will save next week. Hopefully...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice reaction for Del Rio. LETS GO PUNK


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

HBK!!! WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I wasn't looking at the TV when HBK's music just hit and my heart skipped a few beats, I thought he was coming out for God's sake....omg....


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

SHAWN MICHAELS YYYYEEEAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

HBK! Fuck yes. I'll be watching next week,


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HBK on Raw next week.....................Buy you already know that


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and Del Rio is here hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

HBK!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I miss Ricardo!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wait, did any matches end cleanly last night?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Punk wins or we riot.


ADR is overrated as hell.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match coming up this show really has picked up


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole being in Alberto's car......uh.....was he giving Alberto Road Head?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

So far boring I m gonna go give my GF desert if u know what I mean


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRB, bathroom break.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Raw Roulette is the same as Viewers choice. lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HBK TO SAVE NEXT WEEK'S RAW


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

lol adr can not even get any reaction even from this crowd.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol ricardo is still injured


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Isn't 3ways already no Dq due to 3rd party interference from the get go lol
Shawn michaels next week... Interesting and good to see del rio splash the cash on a car worth more than 100k


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Great, more destiny talk.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

X-Static said:


> Shadows Over Hell


Does there have to be an ROH finisher on every episode of Raw nowadays? It's as if they draws straws and the loser has to work one into his match.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WE WANT RICARDO!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Justin Roberts needs to get choked out by a tie again


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that a reaction I hear?

For ADR?

:O


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Same fuckin promo...every fuckin time


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God, this is even worse than having Truth on the mic..

Okay, maybe not that bad.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

ADR win please


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Tokyo4Life said:


> So far boring I m gonna go give my GF desert if u know what I mean



gonna get her a 'fudgsicle' to suck on?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> Raw Roulette is the same as Viewers choice. lol


Considering that the Viewers Choice is just a scam for people to text and is fixed by the WWE in the first place...yes.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Alberto del rio is so awful! He only has one half nonsense catchphrase and one smug stupid face!

De-push is inevitable


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> So far boring I m gonna go give my GF desert if u know what I mean


what kind? Ice cream?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How long till ADR is on Superstars I gave him two months and he will become completely forgotten like Drew McIntyre.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Is that a reaction I hear?
> 
> For ADR?
> 
> :O


nah justin roberts sneezed and the mic was near him


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It was destiny to hit Big Show with a car?

K.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

maybe instead of buying a fancy car he should use the money for some charisma


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This triple threat should be the main event, not a six man tag match where we know who is going to win.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I encourage the What chants for this moron


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I miss Ricardo!


Where he gone?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

All The Rock fans seem to be getting tired of Alberto talk about destiny.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Was that a "TM Punk"?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cant believe this guy won the royal rumble. What a waste.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

His destiny blah blah blah.

Same shit.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Nearly fell asleep there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think ADR is a great talent... but his promos really are far too similar.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RockCold said:


> WE WANT RICARDO!


TRUTH


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

big zeke went over barrett clean last nite


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ADR=boring. The only person I want winning is CM Punk.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> This triple threat should be the main event, not a six man tag match where we know who is going to win.


The heel team will win. At least if Punk is the #1 contender. 

There will be interference from the winner of this match. 

These breaks are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"My name is Alberto Del Rio...but you already know that."

I - HATE - lines like this. Why the fuck does Del Rio get so excited? What's the purpose of it? It's not even a proper fucking catchphrase. STUPID.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My god Del Rio sucks balls.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Worst Royal Rumble champion ever


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I could listen to Del Rio's theme for hours.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk better win or we riot.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Ricardo>ADR


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

ADR or Mysterio.... Punk needs to GTFO


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ADR will lose due to the big show

rey won't win, and is a face

punk will because he had a promo, and is a heel


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

main event - 6 man elimination chamber tag match smackdown vs raw style.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

anyone else hear the guy in nosebleeds fart? holy hell adr couldnt get a reaction even if he punted a baby into the stands.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Am I suppossed to get a "Thank you for voting." automated text back when I cast my vote?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice commercial break. This RAW hasn't had enough of those.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk wins or I riot..at home.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> Worst Royal Rumble champion ever


Oh yeah i even forgot he won the royal rumble. Saids it all really


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

My name is Alberto Del Rio! But nobody cares. Because I cut the same boring promo every week. And my ring announcer is more over than I am, so we'll keep him off TV for a little while. Like my cars?


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> So far boring I m gonna go give my GF desert if u know what I mean


yeah man, i had crème brûlée last night, delicious. give her that.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

How much you wanna bet that Kieth Stone will join the WWE in the near future and become Champ?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

wwe fears intelligent fans


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Zach Ryder?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Oh man, I've been giving green rep all night, and you're the latest. :lmao
> 
> 
> I just marked out for HBK music.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

So is CM Punks major announcement yet to come or is it just that he's the new number one contender?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

lou76 said:


> wwe fears intelligent fans


In other words: the IWC



LMAO


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

So many weird ass European sports D:


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Wat do use think the stip will be fir the main event tonite??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Berto del roll? Is that what Cole just said?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> Worst Royal Rumble champion ever


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

what was good with that guys head???


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd say it's more WWE's fault that Del Rio's gone stale.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM fucking Punk


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I would do Vickie now. :side: there, I said it.
> 
> 
> Someone please tell Lawler he isn't funny. PLEASE...if Cole does it he will become my favorite commentator of all the times.


I agree, the Vicki jokes have gotten stale than a dozen year old piece of bread.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CM Punk should win, but I wouldn't be upset if Alberto won. It wouldn't make sense for Rey to win, but it would be an interesting match-up.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

That dude was clearly looking down her top right dere!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

all them plants


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Heres the true main event right here. Should be good. Punk pins Mysterio again to become #1 contender.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He'_s no angel!_

I actually fucking laughed. God damn it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> The heel team will win. At least if Punk is the #1 contender.
> 
> There will be interference from the winner of this match.
> 
> These breaks are fucking ridiculous.


I agree with too many breaks. The title of this show should have been "Power to the People....and the Advertising Companies",


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow the blackberry is even popping in the US. very popular phone indeed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is going to win and then job to Cena on his way out.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Hundreds of millions.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cm punk to loose then go to tna


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn right there should not even be a match. I swear if Punk loses..


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is Zach Ryder?


In the cafeteria, obviously


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hundreds of millions? Well, if you're going to lie might as well lie big.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT YOU GON DO WHEN WE COME FOR YOU?!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

hundreds of millions of texts? there will be alot of pissed off parents when the bill comes in...lol


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

We've received TRILLIONS of texts for this match alone!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hnudreds of millions...of MILLIONS...AND MILLIONS!! :side:


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Hundreds of millions of texts?! :shocked:


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Did Rey lose weight?


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryder > Superstars LOL


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

hundreds of millions of texts?! and i lol eveytime one of the announcers talks about rey's 'special bond' kids. you know who else has a special bond with kids? pedophiles hahaha


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

must-stare-rio


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I agree, the Vicki jokes have gotten stale than a dozen year old piece of bread.


vicki jokes have gotten more stale than John Cena


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not a big reaction for Punk, I guess that's Alberto's fault, too.

Damn, even Mysterio didn't get a big reaction. That must be Alberto's fault as well!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

all in all... said:


>


He's a WWE hall of famer, is very well known, and if he were to enter the ring for even a 20 second promo, he'd get ten times the reaction of Del Rio.
Hacksaw Jim Duggan >>>>> Del Rio


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Ryder > Superstars


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

yes this will be good


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What's the difference between Rey Mysterio and a Catholic priest? Catholic priests don't like masks on their little boys.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

OOOO....well, meh. It will just be another FCA match that doesn't leave ringside. What the fuck is the point.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yesss falls count any where

has rey gone fat?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

King will have to admit its actually only 10 texts by the time this match is over


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck off ADR. Let Rey and Punk have a great match, per usual.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Like I said, hundreds of thousands...but I thought it was hundreds of millions, Jerry? fpalm someone cut his headset 

Falls count anywhere. I'm cool with this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice! FCA!! GO PUNK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk for da win


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

ADR Got a bigger pop then Punk and Mysterio... ADR >> Punk


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker said:


> Fuck off ADR. Let Rey and Punk have a great match, per usual.


You don't even like ADR in ring? That surprises me.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the match so far.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> He's a WWE hall of famer, is very well known, and if he were to enter the ring for even a 20 second promo, he'd get ten times the reaction of Del Rio.
> Hacksaw Jim Duggan >>>>> Del Rio


fpalm...Duggan is a hall of famer because he is a mile up vince's ass


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dxtreme90 said:


> ADR Got a bigger pop then Punk and Mysterio... ADR >> Punk


Go re watch the beginning of the show.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

WWE continues the sloppy wrestling. Good thing these kids do not know "You fucked up" chants. ADR botching to start the match.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

A powerbomb? D8


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Why is every single Mysterio match based around counters to the 619?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Falls Count Anywhere, even outside the ring!" 

Thanks Cole. Never would have guessed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Panther said:


> What's the difference between Rey Mysterio and a Catholic priest? Catholic priests don't like masks on their little boys.


Was expecting a touching heads joke at first


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:lmao Rey trying to pin Punk against the barrier


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

inb4 we come back from commercial and the match is over.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just when the match was getting good they go to a fucking commercial break. Anyway, really good action so far. I have Punk winning.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

i wish we could have voted for the body slam match now hahaha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

lou76 said:


> fpalm...Duggan is a hall of famer because he is a mile up vince's ass


There's a Duggan, An American Flag, A Rock and the Republican party all shoved up there.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wish they'd use a citizen smith "power to the people!" clip


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone think Ryder will appear tonight?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Was expecting a touching heads joke at first


:lmao That'll cost you 10 Hail Mary's, 30 Our Fathers and 100 Not Guilty's.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Anyone think Ryder will appear tonight?


Not a chance.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Go re watch the beginning of the show.


So Punk got a decent pop and cut a horrible promo... what is your point?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Anyone think Ryder will appear tonight?


Will Primo? I assume we asking if jobbers are going appear on Raw right?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

wwe really do take the p**s with the amount of adverts, in the middle of matches im sure they didnt used to pull that crap


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Striker said:


> Not a chance.


Tyler Reks will make an appearance though you can count on that.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Anyone think Ryder will appear tonight?


He won a dark match against Drew McIntyre.

There's room for one more match in between this and the tag match but I reckon it will be some Barrett/Rhodes/Zeke/Bryan 2 on 2.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just realised what a weird barometer I have for WWE programming. If it's not actively objectionable, I consider it "good". This has been a "good" Raw so far.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It's pretty slick how Vinnie Mac throws Ryder out in the dark/Superstars irrelevant matches, so the crowd will be less inclined to chant for him later because what do they care if he's not on Raw, they already saw him. Even LI was neutered this way.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

SP103 said:


> There's a Duggan, An American Flag, A Rock and the Republican party all shoved up there.


Don't forget ownership of the only wrestling company that actually matters.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Dxtreme90 said:


> So Punk got a decent pop and cut a horrible promo... what is your point?


Horrible??! Are you nuts? It was pretty decent, to say the least.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Panther said:


> :lmao That'll cost you 10 Hail Mary's, 30 Our Fathers and 100 Not Guilty's.


Well if I ever enter priesthood I'll enter every confession with Jack Swaggers theme music playing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jordo said:


> cm punk to loose then go to tna


But ROH had a TV deal now


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk and Del Rio used up the entire gel bottle WWE had for this 1 match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

now that was bad


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

This match has horrible flow


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hate the set up for the 619


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

ADR kicked out but mysterio saved the match?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Doesn't a Falls Count Anywhere match mean they can leave the ring?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

A punk/rey chant. No heat for Del Rio lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

love the duel chants


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lets Go Rey CM Punk chants


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Crowd is a bunch of children.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

pewpewpew said:


> Doesn't a Falls Count Anywhere match mean they can leave the ring?


yes


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

CM Punk chants! Great to see the Powerbomb/Superplex spot make a return.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dxtreme90 said:


> So Punk got a decent pop and cut a horrible promo... what is your point?


:lmao

I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CM Punk chants over Lets go Rey. LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice chants...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

that was awesome lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The XL said:


> A punk/rey chant. No heat for Del Rio lol.


Some things never change.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

♠War Machine♠;9859299 said:


> Concrete proof that this is rigged as fuck.
> 
> This is gonna suck balls.


I had a feeling it was rigged when Kelly won the vote. No offense to her but we can agree that the majority of the people would of enjoyed Beth as the champion. The Mason Ryan result was the icing on the cake


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Horrible??! Are you nuts? It was pretty decent, to say the least.


The promo was horrible. But obviously Punk marks are gonna claim that it was awesome just because Punk cut it. If it had been Del Rio they would have said it sucked.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ChazThrasher said:


> wwe really do take the p**s with the amount of adverts, in the middle of matches im sure they didnt used to pull that crap


lol it was a staple of oldschool 'saturday nights main event' shows


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dxtreme90 said:


> The promo was horrible. But obviously Punk marks are gonna claim that it was awesome just because Punk cut it. If it had been Del Rio they would have said it sucked.


Fuck off. Seriously.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff by Mysterio there.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

horrible flow in this match


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

D; WUT


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Did CM Punk just lose a tooth?


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

That was pretty awesome by Rey


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rey is awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Rey has still got it.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Did CM Punk just lose a tooth?


Pretty sure of it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mysterio is still awesome. He shouldn't still be going this hard.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love to see any of these guy against Cena


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazing match so far.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Samoa Joe reference FTW!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice stuff. This is a fun match so far.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome match so far


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

And that why I have and always will like Rey.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking awesome amtch


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

did u see that german suplex by alberto del rio with the bridge? stop hating on ADR!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rey got kicked in the head then lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

These 3 are fucking awesome. I wouldn't be upset if either of them won!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

YES, bring Booker back every week. We need semi-decent commentary to offset Lawler's awful shit.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome match so good


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WOOO Punk!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Really good three way there and Punk wins.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck yeah


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM FUCKING GOD PUNK


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

PUNK IS GOD


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Punk is on a serious win streak!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And the board crashes.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

PRAISE CM PUNK


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Power to the people!!! Punk!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck yea. Maybe we'll finally get a good PPV match out of Cena.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice match


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

PUNK WINS PUNK WINS PUNK WINS!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

cm punk is now the number one contender!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!! CM PUNK!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!great match


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Was thinking about it already, but I'm definitely ordering MITB this year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff. Thank god the other two didn't win.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CM Punk is the greatest.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK WINS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yeeeeeeesssssssss Puuuuuuuuuunnnnnkkkkk woooooooooooooo


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

the dream of the IWC...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty decent three-way, still hate the stealing the pin finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuunk !


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That would have been a lot more exciting if John Cena had even a slim chance of losing the title before at least WM season.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Would have been awesome if the match actually left the ring.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CM Punk bout to be fed to Super Cena


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Luthor gets another shot at Superman!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

MARK!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

CM PUNK!! I do love Rey sometimes. ADR is great wrestler to be fair to him.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Did CM Punk just lose a tooth?


That was spit!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

"I was as high as Rey Mysterio".


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Obvious match of the night. Reasons for that

No women involved
No big men
No A-tier main eventers


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CM Punk extorted them pretty good, huh?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats 3 wins in a row. Punk is going over at MITB. Chicago goes crazy, and we all enjoy WWE for once 


Announcement time....


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Why wont they drop this Nexus crap off of CM Punk already? Fucks sake.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk FTFW! Great match! All three men did great, and Mysterio still proves he can move after 17 years of high0flying action.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk wins!  great match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Reminds me why I watch. Awesoe.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena is gonna get booooooed worse then wm 22


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is awesome wwe is awesome some times great stuff ***3/4


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk is on a winning streak


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOORLD

Only Punk could shout the name of another company's PPV on WWE TV and get away with it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O...o fuck. Well, Super Cena engage.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoa loving this punk segment


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh wow


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

wow


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Leave as champ.... not going to happen.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Punk just admitted that he's not winning the title.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

WAIT WHAT!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did he just say that on LIVE TV. WOW


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bye Bye punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should actually let Punk do it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

BAH GAWD!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit contract talk on live air

gotta love punk


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha I'd laugh if he did leave with the title.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Punks losing this one.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is kind of surreal. Man...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, he's gone.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

3 wins O_O...in a row?
winning streak? good do almighty 
NOOOOO he is leaving....


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmmm, things just got interesting right dere


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank god. Cya punk


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

He said World Wrestling Entertainment. o_0


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Punk wins, unifies titles.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

WHOA


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Goodness and in just moments CM Punk once again becomes the best part of Raw


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk is leaving. The board will be destroyed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge. Awesome.

But I have a feeling we're going to have a "you stupid old man, I'm a snake" moment _if_ he wins.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

awesome match. Happy Punk won

:no: I knew Punk was leaving, but hearing it makes it that much worse


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Welp, no title for Punk.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Well that just sealed up that Punk isn't winning.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wait, so no matter if he wins or loses he's not renewing?

Fuck, Cena is going over.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Suuuuuuuure you will Punk

good luck with that


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn!!!! Go 'head, Punk!!

He prolly re-signed already! lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn even Punk is leaving. Stars are dropping like flies.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great place to go out, in your hometown.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel bryan Vs. Cody Rhodes


Fuck those stipulation options, lol. That's awful.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The WWE is so fucked when Punk leaves, it isn't even funny.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Paperbag match


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Paper bag on a pole match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Summer of Punk rehash.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

CM PUNK > GOD


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Seems like a great storyline.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

WWE is going to let John Cens destroy him.
This isn't going to end pretty.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SUMMER OF PUNK III


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW...well, Punk's gonna lose :side:

You fans better fucking pick B


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Paperbag on a pole match?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

paper bag match wtf


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am going to be sad come Money in the Bank. I get to go to the event....but it will be the last CM Punk match....Please Don't Go Punk


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Wait... He is not really leaving though right? I mean hif he is we know he wont win


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

WCW FTW!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> They should actually let Punk do it.


Lol, they really should.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PAPER BAG ON A POLE MATCH, SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

wouldn't be surprised if he already renewed his contract, beats Cena and disappears for one Raw just to troll everyone.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no tittle for punk lol


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

whos gonna lead the nexus? lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like how many Russo pics have appeared with the paper bag on a pole stipulation. 

That will win.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE should sign up Cabana fast. I get the feeling it's the only thing that'd keep Punk around.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

IWC earthquake.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking eh. What a storyline. I'm loving it. I'm for sure going to be tuning in JUST for the buildup between Cena and Punk.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope this is all an angle and a way of Vince saying "fuck you" to the dirt sheets, if Punk leaves, there is no reason to watch RAW. R-Truth is a maybe if he doesn't become more of a jobber to Cena,and Ryder doesn't even get TV time. RAw is gonna blow if Punk really leaves.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone think he is just saying that and will re-sign??


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

So does this mean he has resigned then lol??
Or will wwe let him go with it as an excuse to redesign the belt and make cent champ still since he was champ whhrn punk left??
Or does this mean I dont need to worry about mitb since I know punk won't win now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk will win but the winner of MITB will cash in on him and win the tittle.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

punk not leaving lol i think it storyline great match and the show really has got good last hour two great matches and maybe a third


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Let Punk win. So he can take that awful belt with him. And bring a new one in.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Summer of Punk just got really fucking rainy.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

July 17th will be the last time I watch WWE period. I won't even watch on youtube or a stream anymore. fuck this....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Dante said:


> Haha I'd laugh if he did leave with the title.


And Vince chasing after him out of the arena trying to get back the title


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I honestly don't think they'd use his contract in an angle if he didn't resign or is just taking a temporary break. What I wish happens is that he wins and disappears with the title and reappears at Survivor Series or somethin'.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent that punk won, but god damn superman is gonna bury him, and that's it.....Fuckin sad. God damn WWE, how retarded are they letting this dude go?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so its almost sure now, Punk is going to take some time off? mbe Back for Royal Rumble?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> PAPER BAG ON A POLE MATCH, SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE needs effective heels and Punk plays that role perfectly if booked right. Im expecting him to lose this one, Cena keeps the belt and once again Cena prevails while WWE loses yet another star. This company is going to be in some hot water soon.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll miss Punk.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Nitemare said:


> Seems like a great storyline.


This. Punk holding the WWE Championship hostage could potentially make for some great television.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

They wouldnt of allowed him time on the mic if they thought he even might say that ( and lets face it he has threatened to be honest). The wwe will very much be in on this


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Considering it is MITB, maybe Punk will get his win and then instantly lose the belt to whoever wins the Raw MITB? (Del Rio maybe, setting up SS with Cena ....)


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

animus said:


> wouldn't be surprised if he already renewed his contract, beats Cena and disappears for one Raw just to troll everyone.



Punks done this story before. MITB is in CHICAGO. Hes not losing in Chicago to John Cena. The place would literally riot. Crowds say they will. Chicago will do it. 

So yea, hes probably already signed a new contract, and hes probably beating Cena at MITB (lol at anyone beating Cena what am I saying?)


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Punk LEAVING =/= Punk taking time off.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Be interesting if Punk won, and then faked leaving for a month.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

DubC said:


> Punk will win but the winner of MITB will cash in on him and win the tittle.


This and my bet it's ADR!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So they pretty much tell us CM Punk is done here. My interest in wrestling has unfortunately taken a huge hit today. It's not the first time that's happened, but I always hate it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jobber entrance for Danielson. I wonder how upset the marks will be.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Anyone think he is just saying that and will re-sign??


I'm kind of seeing this...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Splooge. Awesome.
> 
> But I have a feeling we're going to have a "you stupid old man, I'm a snake" moment _if_ he wins.


God, I sure hope so.

Don't leave Punk.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

tommo010 said:


> Paperbag match





Liniert said:


> Paper bag on a pole match


Beautiful


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Anyone think he is just saying that and will re-sign??


I really hope CM Punk stays but he's gone. I feel sadder than when any wrestler ever retired/left and was pretty beat up about Edge


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOAHHHHHHHH.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

DubC said:


> Punk will win but the winner of MITB will cash in on him and win the tittle.


100% this, it IS MiTB


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This would potentially a great angle by WWE or am Is that me just wishing it is? Fuck I love Punk, please PLEASE don't go. Paper Bag match?! Russuo is smiling somewhere.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank God...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cody's theme is awesome.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm... I guess paper bag match will come another day


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol who da fook voted for that


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mark the bagger


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lame stip for this match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no count out... how fucking boring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DubC said:


> Punk will win but the winner of MITB will cash in on him and win the tittle.


Most likely but that would just piss Chicago off. There's no face on the roster over enough to have a Chicago crowd cheer for him over Punk.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The crowd no-sells the no-count match.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

well that vote was sort of obvious


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A "No Count Out Match". 

The fuck??!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

When are they going to give Daniel Bryan an appropriate theme

Btw lol @ Cody coming out to dead silence


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it's genuine honesty from Punk. I think he's as good as gone unfortunately.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Striker said:


> Cody's theme is awesome.


Agreed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I'll cherish these next few weeks with Punk on TV.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Thank God, I couldn't handle those other 2 stipulations.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ANOTHER logical choice! 

I'm mad about AmDrag getting the jobber entrance...he can still win though. The Usos did it on SmackDown.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Goodbye Punk.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> Anyone think he is just saying that and will re-sign??


John Cena's music will play to start off Raw, but instead we'll have Punk dressed up as Cena (ala Jeff Hardy), and he'll have the WWE Championship which he won the night before. He'll grab a mic and simply say "The Champ is here... and he's not going anywhere!"

Massive heat and sets up the programme for Punk/Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Most likely but that would just piss Chicago off. There's no face on the roster over enough to have a Chicago crowd cheer for him over Punk.


Which is why it would probably be a heel.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

how fucking boring no count out match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Either way, Punk is done.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

did vince russo book this Raw?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Most likely but that would just piss Chicago off. There's no face on the roster over enough to have a Chicago crowd cheer for him over Punk.


No but they would boo, say, Alberto Del Rio for doing it. I'm starting to think this is likely.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punk, Mysterio, Del Rio, Cody, and Bryan all within 30 minutes. See what WWE COULD BE if not for John Cena?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao that was a quick match.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

yes im glad bryan won!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for calling the match there guys. 

This commentary team is just fucking painful!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan, *BITCH!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And no one cares. Bryan deserves better.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE HEYALL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Cole owning King.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait what, did that match not just start?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shut the fuck up Lawler fpalm 

:lmao :lmao Cole trying to call out Lawler and saying something just as stupid 

AmDrag wins!  So jobber entrance = win now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bryan on a winning streak


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So King goes from fat jokes to ugly jokes

Anti-bullying thing is in full effect


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why is the ref wearing gloves...?


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Give Booker Joey Styles to actually be a play by play man and just let Booker keep it real and you have a great announcing crew.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Hundreds of millions'' :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ted still has a job?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When the hell did Dibiase become Cody's lackey?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why does DiBiase help the guy who humiliated him? fpalm


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sidewalk slam? WHAT?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

tyler reks comes out to more of a cheer compared to cody rodes


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What da hayell!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

alabama slam booker but whatever


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Sidewalk? It looked like a sidewalk slam?

Geez.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> lmao that was a quick match.



We have to save time for Cena to overcome the odds:sad:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That was the Alabama Slam


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

I remember when Christian once made a joke about a No Count-out match on RAW... heh.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I am going to be sad come Money in the Bank. I get to go to the event....but it will be the last CM Punk match....Please Don't Go Punk


quit being so gay.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHA sidewalk slam.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

side walk slam???????????????????? fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SIDEWALK SLAM?

:lmao


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Danielson has one like 6 matches in a roll. Get this man on PPV and a proper theme goddamit!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is so fucking boring.

And why is Dibiase a heel? Didn't they know that he failed that role?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

SIDEWALK SLAM


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Amazing how Cole is actually right about Lawler and Booker having no credibility.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And no one cares. Bryan deserves better.


if no one cares, why does he deserve better?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol cole actually has to nerves to correct people on moves names? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOAAAHHH


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Cole ripping into Booker.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

who is the fan helping Cody?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why is the ref wearing gloves?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What sidewalk slam was that supposed to be.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botchamania there


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

BATISTA IS DOWN


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DB/Rhodes was a decent match, Wish it had more time. This Punk storyline has me on edge. He is going against Super Cena, the most boring, annoying , and tired character in the WWE. Cena needs to lose the WWE Championship and take a break. I won't be a ble to withstand a Cena reign that goes all the way into WM 28.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

YES COLE, YES :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, Bryan beats Cody but Cody does a beatdown. No one gets over.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

why is cody still wearing richard hamilton's mask?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i wonder if the fan farted in that bag before giving it to teddy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What a shit-looking show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why wouldn't Jack Doan take the bag off his head?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think that was a Sidewalk Slam. LMAO


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I love how Cole disses the entire city of Baltimore then tries to slide into good guy PBP role and tries to sell a USA show


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero in a dance contest.....please shoot me. Shoot me now.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

A fuckin' dance contest??!?!??! GTFOH!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Its amazing how many people have stalled since Mania. Cody, Del Rio, Barrett, Miz. Sigh.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

really good second hour


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank god that match finished so they could fit in a dance off with vickie and king


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dance contest? that's it..i'm done. good night


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear God this sucks ass A DANCE OFF


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Booker better win.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wow...we're really going to get 40 minutes of dancing until the ME at 11pm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh. My. Fucking. God.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking fuck? Someone try to defend this.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh for fuck sakes


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

CM Punk to return at Royal Rumble as number 30 entrant and win.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

If booker doesn't win, this shit is 10000000000000000% fixed


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Same exact way their smackdsown match was booked basically. goddam WWE creative sucks


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here comes Booker winning with a spinerooni


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is Cole doing??


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg who booked this raw


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A dance contest. Please no.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Dance Contest? Vicky? Cole? Lawler? Booker?

This can only end one way >> fpalm


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DubC said:


> who is the fan helping Cody?


:sad:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

HE HAS TIL FIVE REFEREE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are they serious? Dance competition? At least let Booker T in it so he can tell Vicki that she doesn't have any "soul" in her. And he can teach her how to dance with "soul".


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

PacoAwesome said:


> DB/Rhodes was a decent match, Wish it had more time. This Punk storyline has me on edge. He is going against Super Cena, the most boring, annoying , and tired character in the WWE. Cena needs to lose the WWE Championship and take a break. I won't be a ble to withstand a Cena reign that goes all the way into WM 28.


What match? It was a few moves and a roll up.

It's a shame that they do that to him. He needs more time for matches, but at least he is getting screen time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The long ass pause after Booker called it a sidewalk slam, until Cole ripped him for it. That was gold. Pure fucking gold. So glad they let him call them out on stupid the way JBL would have.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DANCE OFF GREAT LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at that Fat Turd with a belt behind the raw announce table. Ugliest motherfucker I've ever seen on Raw since They showed me in 2008.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Jordo said:


> omg who booked this raw




There is A LOT of Russo showing up tonight. Where was he last night? His signature was all over that PPV


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

I cant wait to see how chicago reacts when punk loses...gunna be epic cena hatred..

Punk leaving is teh suck for real tho


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Zack Ryder > a dance contest


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

chill out u just got two great matches one decent match people complain so much but yeah dance contest who cares true


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The fucking fuck? Someone try to defend this.


Im sure WWE have their own kingleviathan somewhere.

this is rapidly approaching 2009 guest host levels of garbage. This is practically a parody of wrestling. but i doubt anyone is laughing

Vince fucking russo is back


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The only way this dance contest will be any good will be if Vickie beats Lawler. He deserves a good Vickie bitchslap.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Of course. Why have a lengthy Rhodes/Bryan match when we can have a dance off? :side: again, fuck this company.

We Want Ryder chants incoming?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now I see why Punk is leaving...lol.. dance off?????


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

May as well bring out the 'Swoggle for this piss take of an upcoming segment. That's if he's recovered from the kick to the face. lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Vickie Guerrero in a dance contest.....please shoot me. Shoot me now.


"Hold still"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Dance Contest just screams "Awkwardness" unless Booker T gets chosen. 

At least we know he can do the Spinaroonie. 

Shudder to think what Cole or King would do.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

way off topic here but, what happened to brodus clay?? did he get seriously injured or something?? or did they just completely give up on him??


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why does Vince think he's such a comedy genius?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

now i'm convinced russo signed a one night deal...


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> There is A LOT of Russo showing up tonight. Where was he last night? His signature was all over that PPV


I could of swore I was watching a TNA ppv last night..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> chill out u just got two great matches one decent match people complain so much but yeah dance contest who cares true


i agree with your analysis because i realize that there is going to be filler during a 3 hour Raw and people have too high of expectations and i am irritated that people complain and i am going to stop before this becomes a run on sentence.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

That a meaningless stat. Who the fuck follows a soda or a restaurant on twitter. HOW THE FUCK IS a drink supposed to tweet?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Unfortunately anything that doesn't involve a fake president is an improvement at this point.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dance off is more than likely Vince's idea..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who would follow McDonalds on Twitter? What they gonna update you that they added 6 more bits of Onions on the Big Mac?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are going to make Booker go out and dance for the white people since Truth turned heel and said fuck the lil jimmies (whiteys) in the audience.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why does Vince think he's such a comedy genius?


Because the Gobbeldy Gooker was so awesome!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

For those who saw that WWE Did You Know, who the fuck would follow Coca Cola, Pepsi, and McDonalds on twitter?


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why does Vince think he's such a comedy genius?


because everyone around him is to pussy to say he isnt.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i thought we would be able to have a voting show without a dance off...silly me


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This CM story could be cool if done right, like when RVD took the title to ECW. Punk could take it to ROH.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"We don't have enough ideas to fill a 3 hour show...quick do a recap of what everyone just saw!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*MATT STRIKER!!*


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt Striker? Are we watching NXT now?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk should go to ROH...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

YES MATT STRIKER!!!! More Matt less Lawler


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

David Haye with the Rocky Theme is just wrong :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Striker dressed like an arsey 17 year old.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is stupid...chants??? please i beg you


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's the WWE's resident host, Matt Striker.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie looking good.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

WASSUP MATT STRIKER


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

striker


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The victor becomes CM Punk?

Are we sure English is King's first language?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sup Matt.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vickie has some nice legs.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it just me, or have there been no backstage segments this week? Weird.


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> "We don't have enough ideas to fill a 3 hour show...quick do a recap of what everyone just saw!"


and then we will have a dance off


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If they're using it in a storyline...Punk is not leaving.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd will make this worth watching.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SABLE REFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Marc Mero to win this one.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

peaches???? and she is quoting Sable WTF????


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL she quoted sable?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

SHE DID NOTTTTTT JUST USE SABLE'S LINE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I could eat a peach for hours.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

vickie's mic work is epic


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy crap, Vickie Guerrero HAS lost weight. I found that hard to believe til she put THAT outfit on.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet no one there knows who sable is.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

so hot


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Really, ripping off Sable's lines???


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

...dear God, it begins fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tootoo... Toothree... okay that almost got a chuckle out of me.

But seriously, who wants to see this crap?


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

This is soooooooooo awkward


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Matt, you lucky fuck...


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

X_X @ Vickie doing the stanky leg.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that was horrible


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Eddie is rolling over in his grave..fpalm


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao the fuck?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know if I'm supposed to be laugh, throw a rod, or get sick after this.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

peaches lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I could eat a peach for hours.


God damnit, why can I never rep you!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Stryker pulling a hair out of his mouth after the kiss LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO BOOKER :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> The victor becomes CM Punk?
> 
> Are we sure English is King's first language?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Did booker say he was jacking off?!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WHY?!?! fpalm


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

No wonder Punk is leaving, this is awful programming.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh fuck...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fuck?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

aw man, no spinarooni


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, God damn it. Not Cole...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole with da moves


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

What the hell id Booker just say? Jacking off?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Tell me she did not just use Stable's line!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's no such thing as a fucking Wellness Policy because the writers are on some serious crack.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Peaches? 

More like The Pitts with a a ton of fuzz.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> now i'm convinced russo signed a one night deal...


Just one night?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If I were to vote for anything tonight, it would be to stop having these viewer's choice Raw's....and the majority of three hour Raw's in general.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Thinking about jackin' off man, thinking about jackin' off."

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Booker is fucking insane, I love that guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Motosama said:


> X_X @ Vickie doing the stanky leg.


She got some rhythm.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Micheal travolta lol


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

How the fuck Booker T lost???? Power 2 the people :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

OH GOD.....MY EYES!! MY EYES!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGH!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ricky Gervais moment


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Booker T was jacking off apparently.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ugh...I am fearing a live sex celebration


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kazz said:


>


i remember seeing that when I was a kid and I heard my parents coming and tried to quick hide I was watching it. LOL


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, but did Booker say he's jacking off????


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> They are going to make Booker go out and dance for the white people since Truth turned heel and said fuck the lil jimmies (whiteys) in the audience.


look at him dance for the jimmys and jennys


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wait theres a dance off, and everyone is mad that she used sables line from like 13 yrs ago!? what about the fact theres dancing and not a match


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF is this crap?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I never realized how much Matt Stryker looks like AJ Styles until tonight. What are WWE doing putting this on their show...they've made so many disappointing decisions tonight.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a gun by any chace? PLEASE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Gif please


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't give a single god damn what you say, I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

You're leaving at the perfect time, Punk!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> There's no such thing as a fucking Wellness Policy because the writers are on some serious crack.


QFT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Have to say one thing, Cole will embarrass himself at a moment's notice. Great job security.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SABLE


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

COLE DONE THE WORM! YES!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cole-a-Roni has left me somewhere in between fpalm and :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

...Ryder and so many other guys/girls were left off the show for THIS?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.....Why did I tune into the last hour? I was doing so much better without it.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Cole is GOLD.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It's sad when these two are the top heels in WWE.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cole wins!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So the whole creative staff got bitten by Vince Russo. They became WereRussos. That should explain this fucking bullshit :no:.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dan_marino said:


> "Thinking about jackin' off man, thinking about jackin' off."
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Booker is fucking insane, I love that guy.


:lmao

Fuck the Book commentary haters.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

epicness lmao so funny


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Cole got owned LOL


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cole selling for a woman. Cena needs to teach him a lesson


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Booker looked physically sick


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hey Cole.....*


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

So...instead of Ryder on RAW, we get a dance off?

Ok....


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

God saves us..please !!!!!!!!!! fpalmfpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Striker said:


> I'm sorry, but did Booker say he's jacking off????


lol..He said "let me take my jacket off"..He thought he was gonna win so he was getting ready to get in the ring and dance


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> She got some rhythm.


Peaches taught her that.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you know WWE has more Twitter followers than....

FRITOS ® | Frito-Lay

Nathan's Famous Hot Dogs ®

and x-toys boutique Double Headed Dildos ®


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole face turn right dere, vicky put him over.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

ryder would have won


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole over selling


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no words for this.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that lil episode was intended for Lawler or Booker... oh well, these votes are hit and miss I guess...


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Way to sell the slap Cole, he's one hell of a ring general that Michael Cole. Oh my goodness


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

So they fill the pre RAW hour with lots of crap matches and save the dancing for the go home hour?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Shouldn't it be the one with the least boos to win? Lol!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it wasnt that bad it was actually fucking funny


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't care what any of you say, I'd give Vickie the stiff one...


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I could eat a peach for hours.


LMAO!! You get some props for that quote!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vote C Vote C Vote C Vote C


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO AT THESE CHOICES. fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so a regular match is a stipulation?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena and Orton in a tag team. Might as well add 2003 Triple H and 2005 Batista to make it a complete team.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

one fall to a finish? In other words, a regular tag match


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhh, just incase anybody wanted to know the name of this awful song ....

Elimination Match or RIOT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at the bitter ryder marks


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

ONE FALL TO FINISH? WTF? So just a normal fucking match, then?

Obviously it will be elimination.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ these 3 options, has to be an elimination match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk watched that last segment backstage and asked if he could leave now!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No Ryder AGAIN?!?!?!?! FUUUUUUUCK THIS COMPANY.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

If this isn't elimination I will complain on this thread. 

Elimination could actually be a great match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE ENOUGH With that AWFUL SONG!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

isnt one fall to the finish normal? or is it something else?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad they are plugging that Lenon guy, he has a great future in the music business.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

These are terrible stips, a 20 minute time limit?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

elimination match please


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Elimination please, elimination, just so we can see Cena eliminate everyone in 30 seconds 



:sad::cuss:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

One fall to a finish? So a regular match? Who would pick that?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

COME ON ONE FALL PLEASE SO THE HEELS CAN WIN. THE OTHER STIPS SCREAM FACE DOMINATION...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to see how many morons vote for "a normal match"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is the next RAW going to be 3 hours like this one?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

wait....isn't one fall to the finish a regular match? 

where is my Zack Ryder vs JoMo with Zack's Dad on a pole match with The Big O as the enforcer


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

TNA is actually laughing at WWE...now that's bad


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Motosama said:


> Peaches taught her that.


To be frank, her, Truth and Booker are probably the only ones with any sort of rhythm. 

Book clearly got hard at Vicki. Girls that can dance turns the Booker man on.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A: One fall to finish
B: Must slap hands to tag
C: Referees are not only welcome... they're allowed.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Only one word can sum up that segment


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

lic05 said:


> I'm glad they are plugging that Lenon guy, he has a great future in the music business.


Yeah, he definitely has a shot.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Elimination predicted, also going to go with Cena being the only face left then eliminating all the heels.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DubC said:


> lol at the bitter ryder marks


To be fair a Ryder segment would've been better than Vickie/Cole and a couple other segments tonight.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

anyone else noticed how the script for that dance off was fucekd up by the crowd reaction? stryker is too stupid to think on his feet


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

lol Vickie is awesome


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly has a title? HELL HAS FROZEN OVER.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> No Ryder AGAIN?!?!?!?! FUUUUUUUCK THIS COMPANY.


Like he wouldn't be squashed in 30 seconds by Mark Henry or something. Then you'd complain about that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lou76 said:


> TNA is actually laughing at WWE...now that's bad


TNA isn't in a position to laugh at ROH, let alone WWE.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope it's at least an OK-ish match. Like 2 or three stars.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is next week 3 hrs?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lic05 said:


> I'm glad they are plugging that Lenon guy, he has a great future in the music business.


Here read this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I want a one ring to rule them all match.

Basically all 6 guys sit in the middle of the ring and watch the Lord of the Rings extended Edition trilogy.

Whoever falls asleep or gets up to piss first loses.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Elimination Match should see at least one of Orton & Cena pinned ?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

All of these stipulations are awful. Normal match and time limit are just...wastes. And elimination is just is bad.

There is a higher chance Jesus appears from underground with a horde of mutant alien zombies than there is of both Cena and Orton taking a pinfall in the same match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

tommo010 said:


> Only one word can sum up that segment


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Kelly Kelly has a title? HELL HAS FROZEN OVER.


Like the Diva title matters.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jesus, they are wearing out all the gimmick Raws right now.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

there has been so wierd and stupid things tonight but the wrestling been really good two great matches i look at the posistives plus maybe a third great match to come


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HBK SAVE US!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Kelly Kelly has a title?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So we get Austin RAW, People's Choice RAW, and next week RAW Roulette....what will the following week be?

Can't wait to see HBK on RAW next Monday.

LET'S GO TRUTH!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Got to say that if John Lennon was alive, he'd vomit at this.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> Is next week 3 hrs?


Probably not


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the truth shall set you free


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jordo said:


> Here read this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, Kelly Kelly won a title? The fuck?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

oh shit anyone watching sanctuary season finale with edge in a guest starring role


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Here read this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon


You should check your sarcasm meter, good sir.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

How many gimmick Raws are they gonna have?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

jesus, it's gonna take 20 minutes to get everyone to the ring


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

THE TROOF WILL SET YOU FREE!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wait.... WWE demands you NOT take video??? They even confiscate cameras. How the fuck are they now advertising fan video?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Little Jimmy chant :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

That youtube video must have been a plant imo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk ass little jimmy


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Truth is the saving grace of this show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


>


INO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Little Jimmy chants!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Here read this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon


Here read this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BIG Lil Jimmy chant


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I still say Little Jimmy is racist.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dead silence for christian

DEAD SILENCE


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Elimination could make this good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Wait, Kelly Kelly won a title? The fuck?


Yes. Just when you thought the women's division couldn't get worse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No heat for Christian, not surprise


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I like Christian's shirt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awwwweeesoooommmmmeeee


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lil jimmy chants


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like Miz and R Truth are the only ones over as heels. Christian came out to dead silence while Miz came out to a little heat. Both of them were pretty sad either way.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

No heat for Christian or Miz


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

When was the last time Miz did that during his entrance? Been a while.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Ads

6 entrances

Ads

<we all die a little inside>


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RI 3:16


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love Love Love A-RI'S Entrance music


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Arm is still pretty bruised.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Alex Riley entrance music is awesome.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is anyone else not hearing any commentary?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Elimination could make this good.


Yeah right? Can you see Cena and Orton pinned in the same match? If its elimination A-RY pinned first then Orton and Cena clean up.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why would vince allow CM Punk to won three times in a row and having a title match and even talking freely on the mic and talking about the contract thing if he actually leaving?
since he aleady leaving why letting him leaving on a high note?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


>


LOL!! :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O damn huge pop for Orton


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With a vest like that...yeah there were dildos in that briefcase.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He is still bruise on that arm


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

bluestar said:


> Ads
> 
> 6 entrances
> 
> ...


you left out match finished before ads over


----------



## DLane (Mar 16, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Love Love Love A-RI'S Entrance music


was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

POP FOR ORTON.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Orton!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

A-RY on team super push...seems only right


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Interesting question. Does WWE pay companies to sponsor them, or do companies want to sponsor them? I'm thinking it's the former.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Randy doesn't look pleased, did they run out of baby oil before his 4th layer could be applied?


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Orton got a huge pop.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good God Orton sucks. One of the most boring characters.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't Christian & Orton do a concussion angle back in 2005?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Orton > Riley

*Yeah, I said it.* COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Interesting question. Does WWE pay companies to sponsor them, or do companies want to sponsor them? I'm thinking it's the former.


You don't understand how sponsorships work.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

"He's not superman"
Sure.....


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

1 of 2 things to happen.

1: Face team eliminates the entire heel team without losing a member.

or

2: Riley and Orton get eliminated, Cena eliminates all the faces by himself and celebrates at ringside with the title.


Lawler: Of course he'll show effects, he's not superman.

No, Superman comes out next.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Lawler saying Orton is not Superman.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

A-ry with the austin 3:16 look


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Interesting question. Does WWE pay companies to sponsor them, or do companies want to sponsor them? I'm thinking it's the former.


When they went PG they were allowed to make deals to more sponsors.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Orton's pop was bigger than Cena's.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Crowd is pretty much dead


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

AM I THE ONLY ONE NOT HEARING ANY COMMENTARY?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do I Hear a mixed reaction? 

Here comes Jooooooooooooooooohn Cena!


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Cena still gets the loudest eruption over everyone. Cena is easily the most over anywhere he goes man, he gets loud cheers and boos at the same time LOL


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I just completely lose interest whenever I see Cena now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Booooo...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Didn't Christian & Orton do a concussion angle back in 2005?


orton/HHH royal rumble 2005


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BatOrton and SuperCena on the same team, good lawd.....


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

lou76 said:


> TNA is actually laughing at WWE...now that's bad


If you mean by comparing this Raw to _last weeks_ Impact, true.

But if you mean by comparing this Raw to _this weeks_ Impact, fpalm


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I absolutely can not stand how the ring announcer announces Cena's name


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> :lmao Lawler saying Orton is not Superman.


Nah, he's just tagging with him.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

c'mon miz and co., give them hell! ....ah who am I fooling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

20 minute time limit..one fall match :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jericho better get his shitty music making ass back by the time CM Punk splits. A girl can dream.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

elimination match it is


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What a fucking shock. Its almost as if WWE wanted the fans to pick that stipulation


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It will still be a 20 minute match. :lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Cena pins all 3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The worse part about this match is that Cena/Orton could win this match in a 2 vs 3 handicap match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DubC said:


> No heat for Christian, not surprise


I never understood the love for Christian. He's so terribly boring, even ADR and Cody Rhodes can get more heat than him.



virus21 said:


> Yes. Just when you thought the women's division couldn't get worse.


Well, that's what happens when you don't set up a back up plan in case your top workers are injured.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder how long before Cena and Orton team up for the tag titles, just so we can bury that division too.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> BatOrton and SuperCena on the same team, good lawd.....


that make riley aquaman?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck yeah elimination 

que ads


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

cena orton and riley wont get eliminated


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

sirdangolot5 said:


> You don't understand how sponsorships work.


He sure doesn't. Ugh.

Elimination Match, huh? And here we go with another commercial after all 6 entrances, right on cue. Sigh...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Jericho better get his shitty music making ass back by the time CM Punk splits. A girl can dream.


Girl? OMG WANT TO CYBER?8*D


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so...Cena to beat all 3 buy himself..I imagine


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiEOgFTN4Mw

orton really knows how to sell concussions


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

It will end up being Cena vs Christian, Truth and the Miz. And Cena will win :cuss:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What a shitty Raw. Horrible, HORRIBLE choices for stipulations in all matches. Hell last weeks Impact was better than this. Fuck I just remembered Raw Roulette is next week FUUUCK ME.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL all the heels huddled together, need a picture of that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

all in all... said:


> that make riley aquaman?


nah he's green lantern


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

meanwhile edge is fighting the bigfoot dude on sanctuary


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DubC said:


> Girl? OMG WANT TO CYBER?8*D


I am legit loling.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

excellent choice elimination match. that way all three heels get pinned and all of them lose credibility.
clever


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

sirdangolot5 said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE NOT HEARING ANY COMMENTARY?!?!


Your TV decided it couldn't put up with Kings gimpishness anymore and decided to mute itself.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Borias said:


> I wonder how long before Cena and Orton team up for the tag titles, just so we can bury that division too.


There is no tag-team division to bury.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

There's no point even watching a Cena match anymore. We all know what's going to happen.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

will be cena and truth last, with cena pulling his superman shit and winning.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> He's so terribly boring, even ADR and Cody Rhodes can get more heat than him.


You must have missed earlier in the show when they didn't.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> nah he's *green* lantern


I see what you did there:side:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Billy Afterthought said:


> There is no tag-team division to bury.


And anyway, the FURKO is so damn awesome I'd be for it just to see it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk/ADR/Rey should've been the ME. Not the burial of three innocent dudes.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I am legit loling.



I tried finding that pic of the fat pedophile from the commercials warning kids not to go to chat rooms to respond to that...but the google search just returned a bunch of gay porn :sad:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Cole dancing was the highlight of the show,he needs to use that music as his entrance theme.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Ryder, Hawkins, Tatsu, and Reks? They usually appear on RAW don't they?


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Here read this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

redeadening said:


> excellent choice elimination match. that way all three heels get pinned and all of them lose credibility.
> clever


Best comment of the evening *cheers*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> will be cena and truth last, with cena pulling his superman shit and winning.


Punk gonna jump Cena with Nexus.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

john cena and R-Truth to be last two


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> I tried finding that pic of the fat pedophile from the commercials warning kids not to go to chat rooms to respond to that...but the google search just returned a bunch of gay porn :sad:


You don't need elaborate excuses to me for looking at gay porn, my friend. You're entitled to it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The only question in this match is which heel is buried first. Cause lets be honest...none of these faces are being pinned


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Lawler: This just in, Orton not selling last night's match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk to screw cena


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did Cole really just say Power to the People was a huge success? fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dead crowd.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> cynicjrh Justin Henry
> 20 minute time limit didn't win. Somewhere, Bill Watts is crying into a second rate ash tray that Erik made him in 10th grade shop. #wwe


I can't describe how hard I laughed at that.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Dead crowd.


well, can't really blame them when WWE puts out a shitty product.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is Ryder, Hawkins, Tatsu, and Reks? They usually appear on RAW don't they?


not on a three hour special


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> The only question in this match is which heel is buried first. Cause lets be honest...none of these faces are being pinned


A-RY?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> The only question in this match is which heel is buried first. Cause lets be honest...none of these faces are being pinned


Riley will definitely be pinned. I'll be surprised if Orton/Cena are pinned. Although I do see Punk possibly screwing Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> not on a three hour special


And not on a regular show.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If you haven't liked tonights RAW, just remember - You got to see MASON RYAN.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> not on a three hour special


Why the hell not Reks is always on RAW?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*R*andy *Keith* *O*rton


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wanna be a Lil Jimmy.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Orton's punches are so ugly.


----------



## MikeM512 (Mar 7, 2008)

Scripted votes. Like a no count out match would win over getting to see two guys wrestle with paper bags on their heads.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Got bless Booker T's insane comment that Christian winning this match would be bad for him.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy - "hey cena can i borrow your third move of doom?"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> Did Cole really just say Power to the People was a huge success? fpalm


Raw rating: 2.8


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I wanna be a Lil Jimmy.




can u throw water well?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jordo said:


> *R*andy *Keith* *O*rton


RKEITHO?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I wanna be a Lil Jimmy.


There will be tops saying that on soon


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena even annoys me while he's on the ring apron.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I can't describe how hard I laughed at that.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't stand those three as a commentating team they draw too much attention from the match itself.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A scoop slam is "vintage Orton"?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Boom. That was quick for Riley.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoah. Cena should be DQed, this match is void.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

25 thousand views of what on youtube? King is even worse than usual tonight. It's like he's in another dimension made of cheese and shrivelled oranges.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol Riley "Here We Go"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn that cena


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

There goes Riley...


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

haha cena taking out everyone.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

SUPERCENA AND SUPERORTON ABOUT TO CLEAN HOUSE!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Bye Riley...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Now the real main eventers can play ball.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WTF? Cena just clobbered the ref lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena just pulled a riley


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Cena and Orton are in trouble!"

:lmao
Not a chance, Cole.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> I tried finding that pic of the fat pedophile from the commercials warning kids not to go to chat rooms to respond to that...but the google search just returned a bunch of gay porn :sad:


"Of course i'm telling the truth officer"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vintage


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahahaha! Cena attacing the ref, Riely acting like a heel, what a clusterfuck!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This feels like a house show main event lol.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Cena was about to knock the ref the hell out lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it's time for the Wonder Twins to activate their burying powers!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz finally does something lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena and Orton. Against all the odds...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol at Booker

ooooooooooooooooooooooooh Riley is out.


----------



## TheJoker17 (Feb 27, 2011)

what the fuck was that?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Riley needs to learn how to punch without making it look totally fake.


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

I love listening to bookers retarded commentary.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cena even annoys me while he's on the ring apron.


How?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Can Cena and Orton overcome the odds!? I'm on the edge of my seat!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think it's time for the Wonder Twins to activate their burying powers!


FORM OF..


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i just need "randy slithers into the cover" to complete my cole bingo card for tonight


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think it's time for the Wonder Twins to activate their burying powers!


Ortonower of...........shovel 
Cenaoer of............. Bulldozer


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


Losers Club


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry A-Ry you're not part of the SuperFriends just yet


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Chriztruth. That's as creative as they'd get.


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

so i am putting my vote in that punk beats cena and then the raw mitb winner cashes it in on punk. punk leaves and a new star is born. screws the internet and the crowd in chicago so sounds just like vince's booking.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish they would just cancel RAW and bring Superstars back to Television, give it Raw's slot on Monday nights, and make it three hours.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


J.O.B. Squad


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


"Miztian's Truth"?? Lol!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


Awesome Jimmies. 

Or if Christian's the leader:
Peep's awesome jimmies.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


the fighting mongooses


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think it's time for the Wonder Twins to activate their burying powers!


shit is gonna get real


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Miz goes out first, then Christian, then Troof


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

wtf was miz doing?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Watch Cena clear the fucking ring.


----------



## TheJoker17 (Feb 27, 2011)

Conspiracy of the Peeps of the Real World?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Awesome Jimmies.
> 
> Or if Christian's the leader:
> Peep's awesome jimmies.


Peep on my awesome jimmies.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, miz should have been in that dance contest.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

super cena getting pumped up


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Awesome Jimmies.
> 
> Or if Christian's the leader:
> Peep's awesome jimmies.


^^^^


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz just broke off the 5MOD!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FREE THE AWESOME SWITCH


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


The Good, The Bad and The Token


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

lol at truth just staying in the ring


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

That was a horrible spot.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena about to be worked.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> The Good, The Bad and The Token










'


Edit: Nice edit. I SAW THAT, SHIRLEY.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, how many times has Booker said "Right Dere" tonight?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

"That was not vintage Miz"

Really?

REALLY?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

make it a little more obvious christian


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

LMMFAO Truth, you dumb fucker. JUST STAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING WHILE THE REF IS YELLING AT YOU WHILE YOU TRY AND DRAG CENA ACROSS THE RING


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol that referee has some power behind him, but yet they still go down like a breadstick if you touch them


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Christian heat factor: less than zero.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


Two Underrated Workers (Christian and Truth) and the Nobody (Miz)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> ok...we need stable names for Miz,Christian and R-truth...go


About to job to Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Triztian and I Sold, unlike Cena."


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Lil Jimmy's Awesome Peep's!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

VRsick said:


> cena just pulled a riley


:lmao
Looks like it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King™ said:


> Holy shit, how many times has Booker said "Right Dere" tonight?


5,284.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

housemr said:


> so i am putting my vote in that *punk beats cena* and then the raw mitb winner cashes it in on punk. punk leaves and a new star is born. screws the internet and the crowd in chicago so *sounds just like vince's booking*.



The bolded sections do not compute.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awe jesus, Orton gonna RKO 3 people.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no austin


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

THE HOT TAG! EVERY TIME


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf is miz doing


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

jerry lawler sounds like a fuckin wanker


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at taking out Christian and Miz with one AA.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

WTF IS MIZ DOING. Why the fuck didnt truth come in...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was really stupid looking. The whole sequence.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz has incorporated an awful lot of really dumb mannerisms into his act.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That spot where Cena was just laying there not making the tag. I think R-Truth missed his spot there and didn't hold Cena when he was supposed to. Hilarious.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

i can't stand cena man, like it is unreal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton looks like a crazed serial killer with that beard and stache. Although I'd imagine that's the whole point with The Viper gimmick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two Underrated Workers (Christian and Truth) and the Nobody (Miz)


Except Miz is the underrated one and Truth is the nobody.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

here i thought cena was gonna put all 3 members of the job squad on his shoulders and AA all of them at once


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Superstars is the A Show. You got Scott Stanford and Zach Ryder. Who else do u need?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

whats going on?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz's "stalking" looks ridiculous.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU... SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSON OF A...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Lariat, Lariat, Duck, Scoop Slam.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

very good match liking it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hot the fuck many hot tags are there going to be in this match? lol. I've got 3 so far.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :lmao love booker


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"When he hit the move, he missed the move!"

I DON'T UNDERSTAND


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> here i thought cena was gonna put all 3 members of the job squad on his shoulders and AA all of them at once


Theres always next week


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

this is like watching the main event of survivor series 1990


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Truth was about to get up, the Orton started his Viper post and Orton flopped back down.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

YOU SON OF A B.........


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The killswitch had a 0.000001% success rate. 

LOL at this match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Uh oh, truth stood too early. Someones getting depushed tomorrow. Poor guy. 


Can't believe Orton took a pin.....


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So he can kick out of that last night but not tonight?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Let the hate begin...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah rushed finishers for the end! 

Would it have killed them to let Christian win that?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

....no sold the spear..


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool story.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CENA WON! AGAINST ALL THE ODDS! OMFG!

And to those saying Orton gets the same treatment as Cena, fuck off.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena wins. BORING


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG I NEED A GIF OF THAT


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

typical fucking ending.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

Cena and Team Cena won? Whoda thunk it? Didn't even have to watch that one...... zzzzzzzz


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Whew, thank god Cena and Orton were the only guys to look good. That was close.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Heels will never win again..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every week I hate the "People only hate Cena to be cool/different/trendy/smarky!" crowd more and more. I promise you, that's not it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Ending!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The Superteam isnt going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Loved Raw tonight. You guys hate to much.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That was a HILARIOUS Botch by Truth there.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

OMGGGG Cena won against all the odds?! When has that ever happened before???


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


>


!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well at least Orton looked extremely weak


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

You can't really have Christian pin both champions after he's been losing to Orton the last few times. Be glad they let him pin Orton ;p


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I was right, i called this predictable match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And we get a typical Cena ending with him mucking it up with the soldiers afterwards (not that it's a bad thing to do, but...)

I only saw the last hour and a half of RAW really, and it was alright. The main event and triple threat matches were pretty good. Everything else was forgettable or bad.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Cena with the victory again, when was the last time the heel had the last laugh in a main event on RAW?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

They weren't going to have their two champions lose. Especially after Cena lost last week. Don't be stupid guys.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> That was a HILARIOUS Botch by Truth there.


I thought it was pretty sweet. Sure he might have got up to early but he fell right back down lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Why do I watch this shit?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> That was a HILARIOUS Botch by Truth there.


Yeah, I'm hoping he doesn't get Kofi-ed because of it!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good show i liked it some things wernt good but some great matches helped this alot


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

good end terrible raw though night night


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Well at least Orton looked extremely weak


With how he stood up from the spear after being pinned and hit the RKO?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know why people are bitching. You should of seen the end to that match a mile away.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

lou76 said:


> TNA is actually laughing at WWE...now that's bad


They are ROFL. Thats REAL bad


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RKOIsmail said:


> Cena with the victory again, when was the last time the heel had the last laugh in a main event on RAW?


Last week.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

RKOIsmail said:


> Cena with the victory again, when was the last time the heel had the last laugh in a main event on RAW?


Last week.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed that RAW.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah me to i enjoyed it good raw


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Superman and Batman for the win. At least the match was good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Berbarito said:


>


:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

RKO!!!
RKO!!!
RKO!!!
RKO!!!
RKO!!!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena and Orton, celebrating with their world titles to end an episode of Raw. I'm not going to love it or hate it. But oh man, the reactions should be fun to read!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> And we get a typical Cena ending with him mucking it up with the soldiers afterwards (not that it's a bad thing to do, but...)


I really don't want to get into it, but I really really hate that. And not just because it's incredibly cliche.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> I enjoyed that RAW.


Punk made that show watchable.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping he doesn't get Kofi-ed because of it!


Nah. Unlike Kofi, Truth's HEEL Gimmick is still hot.

Nobody gives a shit about Kofi.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

awwwww cute and suprising end to the show, well its 6 am , morning sun shining in my eyes, time to go for bed. nn all , Finland Out!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Borias said:


> With how he stood up from the spear after being pinned and hit the RKO?


He took a slap from Truth and a spear and couldn't get up in 3 seconds


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

RAW was worth the watch because of that LEGENDARY segment with Truth, Christian and The Miz. Also CM Punk well just because anything with Punk is gold, but that match with Rey and ADR was good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk getting the #1 contender made my night, but sucks hearing that after money in the bank he may never be back.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Every week I hate the "People only hate Cena to be cool/different/trendy/smarky!" crowd more and more. I promise you, that's not it.



This. First of all we don't hate John Cena the man. I don't think anyone does. Hes a good guy. We hate the booking. This week wasn't all that awful but its literally the same thing every week. And its not just that he wins, but he wins in the exact same way, with the exact same sequence. Would it kill WWE just to mix it up slightly? 

Anyway....I have no problem with the main event tonight. It was what I knew it was going to be. The triple threat was the real main event anyway and that performed!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RKOIsmail said:


> Cena with the victory again, when was the last time the heel had the last laugh in a main event on RAW?


last week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Swag said:


> last week.


wow, that far back?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

stadw0n306 said:


> Punk getting the #1 contender made my night, but sucks hearing that after money in the bank he may never be back.


Can you imagine how bad the burial would be if he is leaving?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*THE *BOTCH* SHALL SET YOU FREE!* :lmao


I swear I was rolling at his getting-up-too-early during Orton's Viper-PowerUp.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I really don't want to get into it, but I really really hate that. And not just because it's incredibly cliche.


it is, seriously any male above the age of 16 should just stop watching the WWE period.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> This week wasn't all that awful
> 
> I have no problem with the main event tonight. It was what I knew it was going to be.


I guess that's fair enough. I'm just extra cranky and critical because I'm so irritated to have it pretty much confirmed that CM Punk is gone. Everything sucks worse with that looming ahead.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wcw4life2006 said:


> it is, seriously any male above the age of 16 should just stop watching the WWE period.


Right now, I only watch the WWE because of :


1.) RTRUTH(or R-BOTCH...lol)

and

2.) BOOKER T's Commentary. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Nah. Unlike Kofi, Truth's HEEL Gimmick is still hot.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about Kofi.


I sure hope so. Truth has shown more charisma and personality in one toe nail clipping than Kofi has shown me his entire career so far, so you're probably right.

But where does Truth go from here? Cena's now feuding with Punk, and Morrison isn't due for a return yet. What other face on Raw is there for him? A worthless Mysterio feud?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

WWE is just like porn, extremely predictable with shitty characters. Only difference is in porn the girls get fucked, not the viewers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The show wasn't as bad as you people make it out to be. You expect way too much.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I guess that's fair enough. I'm just extra cranky and critical because I'm so irritated to have it pretty much confirmed that CM Punk is gone. Everything sucks worse with that looming ahead.



Im staying optimistic. Im hoping he signed a new contract already and is getting pushed because of it...and WWE used the opportunity to create an intriguing story. I really don't think even WWE is stupid enough to make Punk job to the most hated guy in the company in chicago.

But Im probably wrong. Cena probably wins clean in a squash.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The show wasn't as bad as you people make it out to be. You expect way too much.


i agree. lower your expectations to rock bottom.

and yet at times you still get disapointed


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> I sure hope so. Truth has shown more charisma and personality in one toe nail clipping than Kofi has shown me his entire career so far, so you're probably right.
> 
> But where does Truth go from here? Cena's now feuding with Punk, and Morrison isn't due for a return yet. What other face on Raw is there for him? A worthless Mysterio feud?


That's a good question, alex.


I can't think of anyone for him to face.


I'm gonna have to go to WWE.com and check the RAW Roster for this.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The show wasn't as bad as you people make it out to be. You expect way too much.




I actually thought it was a good RAW. Of course 'good RAW' means near nothing anymore, but we had some solid matches, especially the triple threat, and dolph/kofi was alright too. Cena only made one appearance and we had some build for the PPV. All in all not bad.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

FINAL THOUGHTS: An improvement over the past few weeks with some good developments and three strong matches, actually allowing the big matches to breathe unlike on last week's show. There are still the macro issues with the announcing and inconsistent approach to presenting the product (e.g. evaluating the performance within the performance), but it wasn't as much of a detriment to the show as in previous weeks. Cena vs. Punk build-up over the next three weeks gives WWE something of substance to work with.

pw torch like it i did also


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Wasn't really democratic was it. Pretty much all of the polls were stipulation polls rather than superstar polls.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

One thing is for sure : The Crowd likes Lil' Jimmy. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> Im staying optimistic. Im hoping he signed a new contract already and is getting pushed because of it...and WWE used the opportunity to create an intriguing story. I really don't think even WWE is stupid enough to make Punk job to the most hated guy in the company in chicago.
> 
> But Im probably wrong. Cena probably wins clean in a squash.


Well do me a favor and stay optimistic, because I can't manage it on this one. And I'm a person who thinks Christian is winning the title every PPV. Jericho leaving has jaded me I think.  Sincerely hope you're right, but I can't bring myself to that point.



wwefrank said:


> FINAL THOUGHTS: An improvement over the past few weeks with some good developments and three strong matches, actually allowing the big matches to breathe unlike on last week's show. There are still the macro issues with the announcing and inconsistent approach to presenting the product (e.g. evaluating the performance within the performance), but it wasn't as much of a detriment to the show as in previous weeks. Cena vs. Punk build-up over the next three weeks gives WWE something of substance to work with.
> 
> pw torch like it i did also


For a second there I thought you had typed all that and I was _really_ baffled.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The show wasn't as bad as you people make it out to be. You expect way too much.


Three hours... at least half seemed like ads (with a fall happening in one break), a stupid dance segment, a worthless divas segment, stipulations/wrestlers that made little sense save for Vince making sure only his guys get the time of day, and mostly crap finishes and the same ole same ole.

Aside from Punk winning and then saying he is leaving the show was an embarrasment... this segment is win/win by the way: he leaves and gets away from this shit company, or he wins and stays in a swerve of swerves that revitalises a stale ME scene that is slowly destroying the WWE with Cena and Orton. 

This Raw was fucking terrible. No ifs or buts about it. It's a shit product that Vince is forcing down the audience's throat not realising he is actually driving loyal asses out of the seats at events and slowly that is now starting to show in the ratings as well.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This Raw was basically last year's Viewer's Choice Raw minus the amazing finish.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Punk, the Del Rio match and the Truth/Christian/Miz segment made this Raw. No comment on the main event. It wasn't nearly as bad tonight with the superman thing but it could have been better.

Perhaps the biggest disappointments of the night was a few aspects of some matches. The falls count anywhere match was good but the stipulation was pointless. Might as well have been a normal match. Daniel Bryan/Rhode's match was also too short. And lol at Mason Ryan being picked over Sin Cara to wrestle Evan Bourne.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Three hours... at least half seemed like ads (with a fall happening in one break), a stupid dance segment, a worthless divas segment, stipulations/wrestlers that made little sense save for Vince making sure only his guys get the time of day, and mostly crap finishes and the same ole same ole.
> 
> Aside from Punk winning and then saying he is leaving... which is win/win, he leaves and gets away from this shit company, or he wins and stays in a swerve of swerves that revitalises a stale ME scene that is slowly destroying the WWE with Cena and Orton.
> 
> This Raw was fucking terrible. No ifs or buts about it. It's a shit product that Vince is forcing down the audience's throat not realising he is actually driving loyal asses out of the seats at events and slowly that is now starting to show in the ratings as well.


See yah next week.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

You know your show is going wrong when an imaginary child is more over than Alberto Del Rio


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Kabraxal your funny it was a pretty good show three great matches also see ya next week you not going to quit watching even if they had pile of dog shit in the middle of the ring wwe become very addictive lol


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

good raw as the 3 way was awesome and Punk is gold. He better not leave and this could be an awesome storyline..

Also for u guys wondering who truth will feud with he is gonna be in MITB so that will fill the next month


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, this was a waste of my time.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Forgot to mention the Ziggler/Kofi match. That was good as well.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

OML said:


> good raw as the 3 way was awesome and Punk is gold. He better not leave and this could be an awesome storyline..
> 
> Also for u guys wondering who truth will feud with he is gonna be in MITB so that will fill the next month


Midcard feud with Morrison beckons for Truth. It's the post-Cena squash period where you drop a like a brick and become as irrelevant as Miz. Punk and Del Rio next in line to be fed to Cena, fun times.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought it was a good RAW.

Christian pinned two people in that match, he looked strong, Orton looked weak. He finally pinned Orton too. Not to mention it was clean. The only thing that pissed me of was the typical Cena ending and how Orton literally no sold the spear, came back in and RKO'ed Christian. But still, it was unexpected by Christian so it didnt really make him look weak, Christian still pinned two people so Im happy. But yeah, was not surprised at the Cena ending at all.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Inertia said:


> Midcard feud with Morrison beckons for Truth. It's the post-Cena squash period where you drop a like a brick and become as irrelevant as Miz. Punk and Del Rio next in line to be fed to Cena, fun times.


But Morrison is still out though.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Who Would have guessed THAT would happen at the end!! I'm just gettin sick and tired of WWE


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Main event was good.

Christian went in looking like a failure, but leaves looking like a million bucks.

Got both pinfalls for his team
Pinned Randy Orton clean
Looked strong in defeat after taking an RKO then an STFU


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Main event was good.
> 
> Christian went in looking like a failure, but leaves looking like a million bucks.
> 
> ...


Yeah he did. Only Great thing about that match, IMO.

Unfortunately, that makes it a certainty that He will NEVER pin Orton for the Title. 

Oh and RTruth getting RKO'ed for the loss? BAH!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm not missing HBK... too much of a mark for that. But, if Punk leaves and it is the same tired shit, well, hopefully RoH explodes when it hits TV or else I'm stuck reliving the Golden Age, Monday Night Wars Nitro, and Ruthless Agresssion over and over............ well and some key RoH dvds.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> Three hours... at least half seemed like ads (with a fall happening in one break), a stupid dance segment, a worthless divas segment, stipulations/wrestlers that made little sense save for Vince making sure only his guys get the time of day, and mostly crap finishes and the same ole same ole.
> 
> Aside from Punk winning and then saying he is leaving the show was an embarrasment... this segment is win/win by the way: he leaves and gets away from this shit company, or he wins and stays in a swerve of swerves that revitalises a stale ME scene that is slowly destroying the WWE with Cena and Orton.
> 
> This Raw was fucking terrible. No ifs or buts about it. It's a shit product that Vince is forcing down the audience's throat not realising he is actually driving loyal asses out of the seats at events and slowly that is now starting to show in the ratings as well.


Ya. 

-We got a 2 out of a 3 falls match. Which is a PPV caliber match. The ending of the match was simply to remind everyone that this is Monday Night Raw and if you want to see more, spend some money for PPV. Nothing new here. 

-The triple threat was a solid match. 

-Truth owns, and the segment with him, Christian and Miz was great. 

-Henry/Kane segment did a good job of putting over Henry's meanstreak. He took out Big Show and Kane back to back days. That's pretty damn impressive. 

-The main event was everything I expected to be. So I'm not complaining. It was an ok match.

-The dance contest was an awful idea, but it did it's job of entertaining the audience. I must say I was a bit amused as well, and Vicki got a lil something to her step. 

-They fucked up with making a video package for Bourne only to get destroyed by Ryan. And Danielson/Rhodes could of used more time. Kelly winning the womens title was quite hilarious but she's probably sucking off the front office so I'd put the belt on her too if I was them. 

This was an ok show. It could of been better, but it could of also been a lot worse. Considering this is the show after the PPV, they are in the process of building storylines to the next PPV.

Oh, and you diehard Punk marks need to stop your overmarking. He does a great job in his role but you rely on him as the life or death of a show and that's bullshit.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

didnt u give tna a go lol did they get bad to


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh, and you diehard Punk marks need to stop your overmarking. He does a great job in his role but you rely on him as the life or death of a show and that's bullshit.


We do because he pretty much is. Outside of him, Riley, Miz, and ADR, Raw is filled with a bunch of fucking SHIT. 98% of the show needs to be fast forwarded through.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

King Wrex said:


> We do because he pretty much is. Outside of him, Riley, Miz, and ADR, Raw is filled with a bunch of fucking SHIT.


It really can't be overstated. Jericho leaving was a huge blow, and the same with CM Punk. *Both* of them being gone is devastating to the product, and I hold no reservations in saying that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's quite obsessive, annoying and it needs to stop really. I think Punk is the best heel in WWE but it's like, if he loses a match and the show was good, the reaction is "PUNK NEEDS TO LEAVE WWE THIS IS BULLSHIT". If he has a great promo/match and the rest of the show is up in the air, the reaction is "I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE REST OF THE SHOW PUNK CLEARLY MADE THE SHOW."


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Punk says he's gonna beat Cena at MITB but lets be realistic here. Nobody can beat John Cena


----------



## Dantastic (Apr 25, 2008)

*Pros:*

+ Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk: One of the best TV matches of the year with the correct winner, establishing what should be an entertaining feud with John Cena.
+ CM Punk's "honest" segment: I like the room that Punk has been given with this concept. I really hope he stays as a swerve.
+ Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston: Nice entertaining TV match that once again shows the chemistry these two have.
+ Christian pinning Orton, which furthers this feud that continues to be entertaining.
+ Mark Henry promo: I think Henry is one of the most underrated mic workers currently within the WWE. I really think he delivered his promo well.
+ "This is stupid" chant: The crowd immediately went up in my respect when they chanted this in the Kane-Mark Henry arm wrestling segment. What a sham that was!
+ Miz, Christian and Truth segment: This was just brilliantly executed!

*Cons:*

- Lack of Zack Ryder: Seriously WWE, pull your heads out of your asses and see that the fans want Ryder! Give the guy a shot at the US title. Him and Ziggler could be entertaining, and it would get Ryder further over, as he would be up against Vickie.
- Kelly Kelly, the new Divas Champion: Whatever happened to the talented divas? The Bella twins and now Kelly Kelly. The division is currently in the state of abomination.
- Evan Bourne vs. Mason Ryan: What? Seriously, what!? They could have had a fantastically amazing match with Sin Cara as the opponent, yet Mason Ryan gets chosen!? That's beyond my understanding.
- Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes: That match was *far* too short!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

King Wrex said:


> We do because he pretty much is. Outside of him, Riley, Miz, and ADR, Raw is filled with a bunch of fucking SHIT. 98% of the show needs to be fast forwarded through.


R-Truth, John Morrison for me.

but nah, you would never agree.

yes and where the hell is Zack Ryder it's another 3 hour show with a flipping dance off c'mon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It's quite obsessive, annoying and it needs to stop really. I think Punk is the best heel in WWE but it's like, if he loses a match and the show was good, the reaction is "PUNK NEEDS TO LEAVE WWE THIS IS BULLSHIT". If he has a great promo and match, the reaction is "I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE REST OF THE SHOW PUNK CLEARLY MADE THE SHOW."


I'm not gonna take it that far, but it's undeniable that WWE has not treated Punk according to the star that he is. He's the most popular person in the company who's not Cena or Rey, and hasn't held the title in 2 years. 2 fucking years.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Headliner said:


> It's quite obsessive, annoying and it needs to stop really. I think Punk is the best heel in WWE but it's like, if he loses a match and the show was good, the reaction is "PUNK NEEDS TO LEAVE WWE THIS IS BULLSHIT". If he has a great promo/match and the rest of the show is up in the air, the reaction is "I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE REST OF THE SHOW PUNK CLEARLY MADE THE SHOW."


I think that's a pretty unfair oversimplification. The community is pretty big and I don't think many people are saying both of those things. Speaking for myself (and almost certainly Pyro as well) you'll never find me saying Punk should leave WWE, since anywhere else is totally irrelevant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The reaction might not be he should leave WWE, but there's always some type of complain. He's being buried, he shouldn't lose, etc.

Yeah we don't want our favorite wrestlers to lose but jeez. I'd rather appreciate what he brings to the product than worry about whether or not he's winning World titles, winning feuds, etc. At this point especially. Because once he's gone, you'll clearly miss it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'd rather appreciate what he brings to the product than worry about whether or not he's winning World titles, winning feuds, etc.


I think worrying about him winning world titles and feuds is the BEST way to appreciate what he brings to the product. He's the best talent on the roster, he should be BOOKED like the best talent on the roster. Doing it any other way is nonsense. I'll never understand why they jobbed Jericho out so heavily, either for the same reason. I mean I know why they did it, because he, like Punk, can handle 7 billion losses in a row because he's not going to lose his credibility in the eyes of the fans like anyone else would because of how amazing of a character he is, but that doesn't make it right. With a proper push he'd be a much bigger star than he is now and he's already a big star with a completely mismanaged push.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

3 way was great, ME was good, Henry OWNS. solid raw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd honestly be fine with Punk never winning another world title as long as they gave him interesting stuff to do. He's a natural in every part of the business, and should be used as much and as effectively as possible. Accompanying Mason Ryan to the ring for the first half of this year doesn't quite match up with what they could and SHOULD accomplish with Punk.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Christian, Truth and Miz segment was pretty funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Wrex said:


> I think worrying about him winning world titles and feuds is the BEST way to appreciate what he brings to the product. He's the best talent on the roster, he should be BOOKED like the best talent on the roster. Doing it any other way is nonsense. I'll never understand why they jobbed Jericho out so heavily, either for the same reason. I mean I know why they did it, because he, like Punk, can handle 7 billion losses in a row because he's not going to lose his credibility in the eyes of the fans like anyone else would because of how amazing of a character he is, but that doesn't make it right. With a proper push he'd be a much bigger star than he is now and he's already a big star with a completely mismanaged push.


That's fine, but when he loses people tend to get pissed off a little too much. Instead of "man, Punk was great in that match", it's "Fuck WWE" or "WTF he lost?"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not one of the Ryder marks who thinks it's an outrage that he's not treated better or anything, but when he can't be on the show and a dance off between fucking Cole and Vickie can....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That's fine, but when he loses people tend to get pissed off a little too much. Instead of "man, Punk was great in that match", it's "Fuck WWE" or "WTF he lost?"


I understand that sentiment better than anyone, since ring performance does not matter. Period.

However, I realize he can't win every single match. I won't go overboard and say fuck WWE every time he loses. That's no excuse for jobbing anywhere near the amount he does, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's completely possible that WWE is pushing him now because they want him to extend his contract. Beforehand, they probably didn't give much of a shit and jobbed him out every week because of it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Punk's winning the title, but losing it to the MITB winner right after, probably to Del Rio.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Missed the show, Ryder make it on?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

In the middle of watching it now, enjoyed the Punk promo. Kane/Henry was meh/ a pointless filler and I called it the minute the PPV went off the air- I knew Truth was going to blame his loss on little jimmy 8*D

Will add more comments as I watch.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought it was a pretty solid RAW. Kofi/Ziggler and Punk/ADR/Mysterio were really good and the elimination tag ME was pretty solid as well (in spite of the predictable ending). Punk promo and Truth/Christian/Miz promos were really good too.

And they actually set the ME for the next PPV a month in advance rather than a week or two before the PPV like they seem to always do lately. Hopefully they'll book the SmackDown ME this week too and actually use the remaining RAW and SmackDown episodes to build those feuds.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Missed the show, Ryder make it on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I question some of Truth's piercings. Mainly the tongue ring. He must of did some 'things' when he was in prison.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


>












Headliner said:


> I question some of Truth's piercings. Mainly the tongue ring. He must of did some 'things' when he was in prison.


You'll look for anything, eh?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

astrosfan said:


> That is not an attractive close up












"I'm throwing up." - Michael Cole


----------



## fanousz (Mar 21, 2007)

didn't they say they wanted to reveal who is the GM??


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Truth,Christian an Miz segment was awesome.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody else think they are gonna "unify" the titles by having Punk win and then leave with the title?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, that RAW was interesting. I don't think it was that bad of a show. Thought it was good and moved onto things.

*CM Punk was the main highlight of the show. He showed how well he can carry a promo and was on his game all night. The triple threat match with him against Del Rio and Misterio were, IMO, the match of the night. It was kinda fast paced, fun to watch and I thought they all clicked well. What was shocking was Punk's announcement after the match. I really don't want him to leave next month. He's too good of a talent to let go. WWE lost Batista last year, Jericho, and now Triple H and Undertaker won't be around much anymore. Punk needs to stay or else, us fans will get tired of seeing Super Cena and Super Orton on top. Seriously...

*Kelly Kelly wins the Divas Championship. She is such a pretty gal to look at. That's about it. I miss LayCool now as they really added an element to the Divas division.

*Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston had another great match too. These guys always put on a good show. I like Ziggler as the US Champ and hope he gets a lengthy reign with it. He won't be winning the WWE Title with Super Cena on Raw. Vickie Guerrero has lost so much weight now. I'm impressed.

*So is Ted Dibiase going to re-join forces with Dashing Cody Rhodes again? It loos like it and if so, Cody better be the leader this time. Dibiase is nothing but a jobber now.

*The six-man tag match was good too but I thought it was slow at times. But I figured they had to do that since it went about 30 minutes long. Seeing these guys be in the main event has really shown how weak the roster has been. It's no offense to any of these guys though as I enjoy seeing fresh storylines. The ending got me thinking what is going to happen with Super Orton's title on Smackdown. He suffered a concussion last week and still beat Christian for the 3rd time. I'm tired of seeing Super Orton now.

The WTF moment of the night goes to:
Booker T calling the Alabama Slam that Cody Rhodes did on Daniel Bryan a side-walk slam. It wasn't even close Booker. That caused Booker, Cole, and Lawler to be silent for a good 5-10 seconds before they had to say that Booker needed to fix his glasses. Haha...I still enjoy Booker T. on commentary though.


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's completely possible that WWE is pushing him now because they want him to extend his contract. Beforehand, they probably didn't give much of a shit and jobbed him out every week because of it.


I find it weird that since one is probably leaving and the other retiring soon that they had very good matches lately.

What I would like is that CM Punk is doing a 10-15 minutes match with the mitb winner and puts a classic before leaving. It would be a great end to the ppv.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> It's completely possible that WWE is pushing him now because they want him to extend his contract. Beforehand, they probably didn't give much of a shit and jobbed him out every week because of it.



I don't think he'd be getting THIS kind of push unless they had at least a principle agreement for a new contract. They did that with Jeff Hardy and look how that turned out. When they saw Punk was actually leaving, which left them with Cena and Orton for the next 8 years, maybe WWE realized how important he is. Who knows. Maybe they're just doing it to take people into watching another Cena match one more time. But in Chicago of all places...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If Punk does indeed leave after MITB, I'm really hoping he goes out with a standing ovation from his home crowd and at least get to leave as a face. I mean I know he's not even close to the level of Flair and HBK, getting their own speeches but I'd love to at least see him leave on a happy note. And if he does I can guarantee I'm getting the DVD. This guy has been my favorite wrestler for about 7 years and it's gonna suck without him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> 3 way was great, ME was good, *Henry OWNS.* solid raw


Ummm....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Ummm....


Henry really isn't that bad of a monster heel. I'd prefer him over most of the ones WWE has used other than Big Show & Umaga. He had a pretty solid program with Angle back in '06 imo.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That was a great show. Triple threat was one of the best TV matches in years, the 6 man tag and Kofi-Ziggler were good, Punk cut some good promos and is finally pushed right, I liked it a lot. Where's Morrison though?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Brye said:


> If Punk does indeed leave after MITB, I'm really hoping he goes out with a standing ovation from his home crowd and at least get to leave as a face. I mean I know he's not even close to the level of Flair and HBK, getting their own speeches but I'd love to at least see him leave on a happy note. And if he does I can guarantee I'm getting the DVD. This guy has been my favorite wrestler for about 7 years and it's gonna suck without him.


I'm sure he'll be back... it's not like he's retiring is it? So I dont see why he'd get any Flair/HBK treatment or otherwise.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Shouldn't Orton have been DQ'ed costing Cena the match?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ThunderAngel said:


> Shouldn't Orton have been DQ'ed costing Cena the match?


The ref's back was turned.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The best part of last night was the Truth/Christian/Miz segment. It seriously had me laughing my ass of :lmao

Also I really really hate how they're saying, with regards to Christians foot being under the rope, that it doesn't matter because the ref's decision is final, when they've reversed so many decisions in the past. I know wrestling isn't supposed to make logical sense, but come on.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> I'm sure he'll be back... it's not like he's retiring is it? So I dont see why he'd get any *Flair*/HBK treatment or otherwise.


So much for retiring...Flair is still bleeding buckets on TNA(Total Nonsense Action):lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Truth/Christian/Miz segment, was just so full of win.

Great segment.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Truth/Christian/Miz segment, was just so full of win.
> 
> Great segment.


Can't beat Christian and Miz getting a pop and the Randy! Riley! Jimmy! stuff.

Fuck you Teddy!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Christian, Miz and Truth segment was terrific. One of the funniest. I'm a bit sad for Truth since he has been on a fucking roll as a heel. Nothing much he can do now since they're doing Punk/Cena and he has already feuded with Rey.

Morrison/Truth could be fun if Morrison is good on mic, he isn't.

Truth is my first choice for mitb and this comes from the biggest adr mark here.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

hahahaha Mason Ryan. I could not stop cracking up about that. Let me guess - the IWC?  Batista chants were just as hilarious. Usually those aren't that loud.
"This is stupid" during the Henry/Kane segment. Loved the crowd last night.
The promo between the Miz, Christian, and R-Truth was hilarious.


RAW last night was definitely enjoyable. A good episode.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a very good show.

Good:
CM Punk was the star of the night.
No Sin ''botch'' Cara match.

Bad:
Truth still in the main event.
Henry getting a push.
KK as divas champ.
Cena winning with the horrible STF.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

D17 said:


> Can't beat Christian and Miz getting a pop and the Randy! Riley! Jimmy! stuff.
> 
> Fuck you Teddy!


True, Teddy just sucks the life out of everything.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Another lackluster, campy show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The normal 2 hours of Raw were actually alright tbh. I'm just going to ignore the first hour because outside of Punk's promo it sucked. However, the Truth/Miz/Christian promo was gold and probably the first time I've been legitimately entertained by WWE in a long time. Great stuff from all 3 guys and I'm honestly amazed that Miz has managed to stay over with the way they are treating him lately. Just imagine how over he could be if they weren't being retarded with his booking? Wow. 

Anyways, the triple threat was a really fun match and Punk/Cena for MITB could be good if they book it like a real feud and don't do all this fucking Nexus shit they did before. Clear as day that Punk is going to lose. I'm really sad to see him go and while he wasn't a star on the level of Batista or HHH, given the incredible weakness of the roster right now his absence is really going to be felt imo. 

The main event was as expected. Fucking HUGE pop for Cena though. I'm sure the closing image of Orton/Cena with their titles pissed a lot of people off and usually I would be laughing but not this time. The symbolism of that image alone was enough to make me roll my eyes. 

Overall it was an alright show but just like every WWE show after Mania, has left me feeling meh. I'll be tuning in for HBK/Roulette next week and then I'll decide whether or not it's time for a break. I'm just so uninterested right now it's unreal tbh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> The normal 2 hours of Raw were actually alright tbh. I'm just going to ignore the first hour because outside of Punk's promo it sucked. However, the Truth/Miz/Christian promo was gold and probably the first time I've been legitimately entertained by WWE in a long time. Great stuff from all 3 guys and I'm honestly amazed that Miz has managed to stay over with the way they are treating him lately. Just imagine how over he could be if they weren't being retarded with his booking? Wow.
> 
> Anyways, the triple threat was a really fun match and Punk/Cena for MITB could be good if they book it like a real feud and don't do all this fucking Nexus shit they did before. Clear as day that Punk is going to lose. I'm really sad to see him go and while he wasn't a star on the level of Batista or HHH, given the incredible weakness of the roster right now his absence is really going to be felt imo.
> 
> ...


I'm with you about taking a break. I'm going to wait it out to MITB to see how the Punk storyline goes, along with who wins MITB but I don't think Cena/Del Rio can keep me interested in the product with the way things are going. It's just been kinda boring, although I'll admit Raw was pretty good this week.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Very good show, i enjoyed it. Miz/Christian/Truth segment was absolutely gold, it's entertaining as hell. I have to disagree with Teddy Long here, i could listen to three of them blabbering in the ring all day, a great stuff from three entertaining mic workers.

This new Punk storyline is intriguing, i'd miss Punk if he leaves for real, however i wouldn't really be bothered by the outcome either way, to be perfectly honest. It's two of my favorite on-screen characters fighting over a title, and it has potential to be a memorable feud. What's to complain about?


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Punk was gold, Truth, Christian and Miz were excellent the rest really bored me.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It was a pretty good show. The main event was sort of cringeworthy with Super Corton standing tall, but that probably has a lot to do with negativity carring over from the Sunday PPV.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena and Orton are always kissing each others ass these days.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> Lawler does a quick interview post match and Kelly *starts crying as she says power to the people.*


WTF? LOL. Hey, Kelly Kelly, guess what? YOU FUCKING SUCK!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> WTF? LOL. Hey, Kelly Kelly, guess what? YOU FUCKING SUCK OFF VINCE AND THE CREATIVE WRITERS BACKSTAGE TO GET THE BELT!


Fixed.



Motto for Kelly Kelly :

*You must give head, to get ahead.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the Kelly hate. Yeah, why wouldn't they give the title to the most over diva they have? Kelly winning is long overdue tbh. She may suck in the ring but she's more over than all the rest of them combined.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at the Kelly hate. Yeah, why wouldn't they give the title to the most over diva they have? Kelly winning is long overdue tbh. She may suck in the ring but she's more over than all the rest of them combined.


Not difficult.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think Kelly Kelly face must of banged into Orton last night, she was awfully orange.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Best - Punk making Snow Angels on Raw.





Really? Riley? Randy? JIMMY!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Really. Fuck Teddy Long.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol at that youtube comment "i am starting to hate teddy long". so simple, yet so powerful.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really don't see the point in making it 3 hours when you're going to have more than an hour of filler. Would've been just fine without all the video packages, dance off, kane/henry, the 2min Bryan/Rhodes match, etc. If they would have just cut off an hour of the shit and had Bourne/Sin Cara instead it would've been a good show.

Punk's promo and the triple threat were good
Christian/Miz/Truth's segment was pretty damn funny
The 2/3 falls was good despite a fall in the commercial break for whatever reason

Can't stand Cena or Orton. The gap between those two and the rest of their respective rosters becomes wider every show


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Watching it now. Oh snap Henry. "My heart don't pump Kool Aid!"


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Miz, Christian and R-Truth segment was one of the funniest segments I have sene in a hwile... nice stuff. 

I am betting Cena and Orton couldnt do something like that without making poop and gay jokes


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

:lmao at Booker, he forgot he was a face.

Booker: "Look at Vickie she looks great"

King: WHAT?

Booker: ermmmmmm, I like big boned ladies 

:lmao


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

PINFALL Magazine Review: Raw 6/20: Power to the People

Am I the only one losing interest in this product?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

One word to sum up last night's Raw......boring. Not saying it was bad, certainly not the "worst Raw ever", just saying that it was dull. SOS. Some highlights, but never rose above mediocre. So next week we get another "special" Raw with another "special" guest, huh? I'll probably watch, but I get a funny feeling that not only are the WWE in full-on denial mode, but they're also trying their best to play the smoke-and-mirrors game with the fans.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I just wish we could fast forward to next years wrestlemania season where things will really pick up.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Technical errors occurred in some of the voting results during Raw: Power to the People. Check with WWE.com throughout the day for more. 

from : http://twitter.com/WWE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So the voting screwed Sin Cara, eh?

Well, at least WWE isn't trying to fool everyone into believing Sin Cara lost that poll to Mason Ryan of all people legitimately.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> :lmao at Booker, he forgot he was a face.
> 
> Booker: "Look at Vickie she looks great"
> 
> ...


He even said at one point that he was "Jacking off" or something.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> He even said at one point that he was "Jacking off" or something.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdjako-E55c 

3:21 :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He said, let me get my jacket off.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

King™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdjako-E55c
> 
> 3:21 :lmao:lmao:lmao


omfg i missed that segment last night, cole is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha good line. However, that's motto is solely reserved for the Bella twins. :lmao

For Kelly Kelly its: You must give *A LOT OF HEAD* to get ahead! Preferably to Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> I just wish we could fast forward to next years wrestlemania season where things will really pick up.




That didn't help this year.... It was just 6 more weeks of the same. Cena ignoring his opponent in favor of comical promos, Orton burying an entire group on a weekly basis, and no real build to any feud except for one involving Michael Cole.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Only good things about the show was the Punk promo, the Miz/Christian/Truth Promo, and the main event, apart from the ending.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Only good things about the show was the Punk promo, the Miz/Christian/Truth Promo, and the main event, apart from the ending.


Ziggler/Kofi match was good, too. Hell, the Triple Threat was probably a 4 star match.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

sirdangolot5 said:


> Zigler/Kofi match was good, too. Hell, the Triple Thread was probably a 4 star match.


You can't please some people.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2011)

whats going on with r-truth here he tottaly lost it


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good RAW, I thought. Yeah, there was filler and stuff like the Arm Wrestling and the Dancing was crap but the main even, the triple threat and Ziggler/Kingston were all good, the Miz/Truth/Christian promo was hillarious and Punk's opening promo was good too. Shame about Punk leaving though.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, Miz/Truth/Christian promo was pure gold. It still has me laughing. Really? Really? Really? Randy! Riley! Randy! Riley! LIL JIMMY!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

mark henry's promo this week was awesome!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> mark henry's promo this week was awesome!


It was. 

I swear I think he was about to attack Booker there. 


Wonder if anything will come of that minor confrontation on Smackdown....Hmm....




[email protected] said:


> whats going on with r-truth here he tottaly lost it


Where have you been, man?

It's his gimmick. He's Crazy.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

How about that pop Miz got during the Truth/Christian segment?! I think I even heard a few "Awesome" chants... This was the first week where I thought to myself Miz could actually make a good face once he retained a cocky persona.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i skipped most of the show. r truth is ridiculously good as usual. punk part was epic. cena is snooze time. christian pinning orton was cool. no santino or ryder, lame lame lame.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9ozJ5TeIqs

I made a Vlog on my youtube channel regarding it. There isn't a whole lot of footage of the matches due to 1st Mariner Arena being jackasses when you take videos of shit. But I think the RAW actually sucked to be honest. I was honestly waiting for a special appearance from Austin or maybe Rock(Power to The People RAW, would've made sense). The live crowd was pissed off that HBK was going to be on next week's show, but no one made a special appearance for this 3 HOUR Raw. 

Me and my lady were cheering heavily for Punk, Miz, R-Truth, and RKO. I can't believe how many grown ass people are Cena fans and how dumb kids are... but anyway. 

The best match of the night was Punk/Rey/Del Rio hands down. The most pointless match was Rhodes/Bryan and the crowd reacted accordingly in my opinion.


----------

